# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  وفاء (الفتاة )وخيانتها لدينها وأهلها وزوجها وغيرهم,

## هوازن العتيبيه

بسمِ اللهِ الرحمنِ الرحيــمْ



السلامُ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أسعدَ الله أوقاتكنّ أخواتي



.إنّ الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره. ونعوذُ باللهِ من شرورِ أنفسنا وسيئاتِ أعملنا اللهم لك الحمد خلقتنا ورقتنا وأنعمت علينا بنعم كثيرة



اللهم لك لك الحمد كما بينغي لجلالتك وعظيم سلطانك
أمّا بعدْ


فموضوعي هو



وَفَاءُ(الْفَتَاةِ) وَخِيَانَتُهَا



.



وفائكِ أختي



كيفَ هوَ؟؟



وفائكِ لدينكِ,, وأهلكِ,, وزوجكِ,, وغيرهم من الناس



هل أنتِ ممن تعتبرين نفسكِ من الوفيّاتِ حقًّا



؟؟؟



الخيانة



.



.



.



هل سبق أن خنتي أحدًا



دينك,,وأهلك ,,وزوجك ,,وغيرهم



هل خنتيهم يومًا مَا




هذا ما سأسطرهُ هنا



الوفاء والخيانة




أسأل الله أن يعينني ويوفقني في ما سأكتبه وأن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجه الكريم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أسأل الله أن يعينني ويوفقني في ما سأكتبه وأن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجه الكريم


وفقك الله أختي هوازن ، وجعل الله ما تخطينه في موازين حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله في جهودكـ

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكر الله لكِ 

في انتظاركِ أختنا الفاضلة, نفع الله بكِ.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

ما هو الوفاء ؟
مَا معْنى هذه الكلمة (الوفاء) كثيرا ما نسمع بها هذه الكلمة ونتمنّى أنْ تكونَ أسَاساً في مجتمعاتنا
ولكن أصبحنا نفتقدها، نفتقد العمل بمقتضى هذه الكلمة نفتقد عُمَّالهَا أصبح هذا الزمن يفتقد هذه الكلمة كثيرا افتقدها الرجال فينا...
هذه الكلمة يتمنّاها الرجال وأن يروْ أثرها على بناتهم وأخواتهم وزوجاتهم
يتمنّها الرجل الملتزم وغير الملتزم 
والدين يحتاج لأمثالِ هذه الكلمة يحتاج للفتاةِ الوفيّةِ بدينهَا وإسلامهَا 
الوفاء كلمة
الوفاء كلمة رقيقة تعني الكثير تحمل مشاعر جميله الوفاء هو(الإخلاص) والود والعطاء والتضحية عندما تذكرين صفة الوفاء أيْ لا خيانة ولا غدر وهذا أيضا يتضمن صفات المرأة المسلمة وهذا من أجمل الصفات المرأة وأحبها للناس
والمرأة الوفية هي ذات العقل , والحكمة ,والفهم ,وهي الفتاة الرزينة, العفيفة, هي صاحبة الوفاء بالعهد , ولا يكون الوفاء حقا إلا بالحب فكيف تكون وفيّة لأهلها حقًّا وهي لا تحبهم,
وكيف تكون وفية لزوجها وهي لا تحبه,
وكيف تكون وفية لدينها ولم تطلبه ولم تعرف من هو الله ومن هو رسوله وما هو دينه ولم تتعمق في طلب العلم فالوفاء في الدين يحتاج لسلاحين القرآن والسنةيتبع..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

ما هي الخيانة ؟
كل شيء يؤذي الشخص الآخر كـ خيانة الأهل وخيانة الدين وخيانة الزوج وخيانة الصديقة ..
الخيانة
كلمة في غاية القبح كلمة فما أقبح وما أبشع أن تُوصف(الفتاة المُسلمة) بهذا الوصف القبيح
كم تكررت الأحداث 
كم سمعنا عن شابات ؟
الأولى: خانت زوجها 
والثانية: خانت خطيبها
والثالثة: خانت أهلها 
والرابعة: خانت دينها
والخامسة :والسادسة و و..و و
والأحداث كثيرة 
الفتاة الخائنة هي بلا مشاعر.
هي ناكرة الجميل.,,
هي ناقصة التفكير بحكمة.,,
هي من تخالطت الخيانة والغدر في دمها وفي عينها.
هي فتاة بلا إحساس تجري لمصلحتها فقط بدون الالتفات إلى من ورائهاأختي أعذريني بكلامي القاسي,,أريد ن أقول لكِ أنّكِ ناكرة المعروف لأهلك وزوجك ودينك ..
أريد أن أقول لكِ أنّكِ لا تحمل قلب الفتاة المسلمة..
أريد أن أقول لكِ أنكِ بعيده عن الله وعن الاستغفار وعن الدعاء
وهذا سبب ما وقعتِ فيه,,
عشتِ في الخيانة ولم تعرفي سواها حتى انّكِ لن تستطيع العيش بدونها
انتهى كل شيء 
لا تظنّي أنّكِ إذا أخطأتِ ستعتذرين وتعودي وتعيشي بين زوجك وأهلك كما كنت عليه مسبقا
لا تظنّي أّنّ كل الأخطاء ستغفر لكِ
لا تظني أنهم سيقال صغيرة السن لا تدرك ما حولها ,,
فعرضك لن يسمح لكِ أن تتصرفِ كما يحلو لكِ
هل أنت يا صاحبة القلب الرقيق 
تظنيني بعد خيانتك ستعود الأحول كما هي وأنت تعيشين مع نفسك كما كنتِ 
هل انتهى كل شيء هل ستعودِ لتعيشي كما كنت ولو كان الله قد سترك ولم يفضحك هل ستعودِ وكأنّ شيئا لم يكنْ؟؟؟
ماذا فعلت بقلبك الرقيق لتخونه يدك الخائنة!!!
اعلمِ أن بعد خيانتكِ سينتهي كل شي ولن يبقى لك من الناس سوى
كرههم لكِ

أمّا إذا أحببت هذا الطريق فارحلي 
ارحلي" إلى مكان لا نهاية له.
ارحلي" ولن يتألم أحد عليكِ نحن لسنا بحاجه لك في مجتمعنا ..

مجتمعنا يطلب الفتاة المؤمنة 
يطلب الفتاة التي تحب أهلها وتحفظ لهم حقهم..

ولكن إذا رجعتْ لك نفسكِ يومًا وطلبتْ منك الحياة النقية طلبت منك عيشة الفتاة العفيفة عيشة الحياة النقية
ماذا ستقولين لها 
؟؟

.
قولي لها(إنّ الله غفور رحيم)
وذكّرها بأن الله لا يخيب من رجاه ومن دعاه
وعودي لربك فقد أسرفتِ بالخيانة
عودي فإن هذا ليس مكانك
عودي واستغفري 
تقربي إلى الله 
وتذكري حديث
(من تقرب إليَّ شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً.ِ)
عاهدي الله أنك ستكون الفتاة التي يتمنها الجميع 
واطرقي بابه 
فإنه لن يضيعك فأنت صاحبة القلب الذي لم يتحمل عيشة النفاق والخيانة والغدر


يتبع

----------


## حكمة

جزيتِ خيرا أختنا الكريمة هوازن وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بك وبما تقدمين.

----------


## اريج الجزائر

السلام عليكم انا اريج من الجزائر اشكرك اختي الفاضلة على هذا الموضوع الحساس واسال الله ان يكتبه في مزان حسناتك

----------


## توحيدة

بارك الله فيك أختي هوازن 
موضوع رائع وجميل 
نفع الله به وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> جزيتِ خيرا أختنا الكريمة هوازن وبارك الله فيكِ


 وإياكم بوركتم أختي الغالية وفقكِ الله

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> بارك الله فيك أختي هوازن 
> موضوع رائع وجميل 
> نفع الله به وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 آمين وإياكِ أختي أسأل لكم العلم النافع

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> السلام عليكم انا اريج من الجزائر اشكرك اختي الفاضلة على هذا الموضوع الحساس واسال الله ان يكتبه في مزان حسناتك


 وعليكم السلام أهلا أختي الحبيبة "
أسأل أن ينفعك وأن يجعل ممن يسمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بك وبما تقدمين.


 وإياك أختي جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفاء الفتاة لزوجها



وفاء الفتاة لزوجها يدل على حبّها له وإخلاصها ولقد حثّ الإسلام على الإخضاع لأوامر الزوج .
والسمعِ والطاعة وتلبية كل ما يحتاجه زوجها
أولاً: على الفتاة أن تعلم قدر الزوج قبل زوجها وأن تعلم أن الزواج ليس كل شيء فقط عروس وانتهى,
بل تعلم أنّ الزواج مسؤلية كبيرة وليس مجرد (لعبة) وعليها أيضا أن تعلم أن زوجها وليّ أمرها إليه المبتدى والمنتهى 


وأنّ زوجها اختارها لتكون معه بقية عمره تربي أولاده وتقوم بكل ما يحتاجه وتسعى جاهدة لإرضائه ورسم الابتسامة عليه فبذلك تكون الزوجة المثالية وحين إذا سيحبّها زوجها فما من رجل أطاعته ووفت له زوجته وخضعت لأوامره ولا يحبها ؟؟ كيف لا يحبها وهي تحاول بكل ما تملك أن تسعده


ومن محبتها لزوجها أيضا إرضاءه وبذلكَ يكون تقربها إلى ما يحب وإبعادها عن ما يكره 


أختي اكسبي هذا اللقب (الوفاء والثقة)لا سيما إذا كان من زوجك فنعم اللقب حين إذ.


كوني الزوجة المثالية وكوني مضرب مثل بالثقة ولا تخونيه لا في السرْ ولا في العلنْ لتكسبي حبَّ زوجكِ أكثر 
وأكثر
واعلمي حين تطيعين زوجكِ فقد أطعتِ الله وحينَ تخونيه فقد أغضبتِ الله جلّ جلاله


بعض الفتيات لا تقتنع بزوجها تحبه وتطيعه بعينه فقط .ولكن ربما تمل فيوسوس لها الشيطان ويفتح لها أبواب 


الدمار سواء من النت أو الهاتف أو ..أو والتطرق إلى مايغضبه والأسباب كثير كل يعلم نفسه وطريقة عيشه .وكم 
نسمع بالقصص خراب البيوت بهذا كم من فتاة ضيّعت أولادها وخسرت زوجها وفضحت بهذا


لماذا الفتيات الآن يفكرن بالرجل ولا يفكرن بشخصيته يحكمن بشكلِ ولا يحكمن بالفعل ؟؟


ولماذا تتزوج وهي تريد أن لا تضييع صفات الصبا بها وتريد أن تبقى تعاكس وتتبرج و تظن أن هذه المتعة فقط 


فكوني ذات عقل. وحكمة .وتفنني بتعاملك مع زوجك وحاولي اجتناب كل ما يكره وكوني مخلصة له ولا تفكري 
بأجنبيِ غيره فزوجكِ هو من ستقضين بقية عمركِ بحوزته


ولا مفرَّ لرجوعكِ منه إلّا بعد خراب البيت والمشاكل فأريحي نفسك من هذا ولا تقبلي برجل إلّا وأنتِ مقتنعة به 
واسألي عنه فإذا تبن أن شخصيتك تلائمه وأنه ذو الصفاتِ التي تحلم بها كل فتاة


فلا يردّكِ شيء عنه وحافظي عليه فهو عرضك ما تُفضَحينَ بهِ يفضحُ به هو أيضًا وما تحمدينَ له فيحمده هو 
كذلك . فالرجل يحب أن يتباها بزوجته من كل النواحي ويحب أن يعظمها ويكبر من شأنها في أي مجلس كان .


فبذلك أختي
كوني الفتاة الحكيمة بتعاملك مع زوجك وجعله وكوني محلّ ثقة عنده 


وفقكِ الله


كتبته على عجلة فاعذروني عن أي خطأ أو عدم الترتيب__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

هذه مختصرات من أحاديث النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن وفاء المرأة وما عليها 



قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : أعظم الناس حقا على المرأة زوجها , وأعظم حقا على الرجل أمه (كنز العمال)...

قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : ويل لإمرأة أغضبت زوجها وطوبى لإمرأة رضى عنها زوجها (البحار ج 103 ) ...

قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: لو أمرت أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها (الوسائل ) ...

قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ، ولو صلح أن يسجد بشر لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها ، والذي نفسي بيده لو أن من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ثم أقبلت تلحسه ما أدت حقه ) صحيح الجامع 7725


قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: من صبرت على سوء خلق زوجها اعطاها مثل (ثواب ) أسية بنت مزاحم (البحار ج103)....


فقد روى أبو داود والنسائي أن رسول الله قال: ((ألا أخبركم بخير ما يكنز المرء؟ المرأة الصالحة، إذا نظر إليها سرته، وإذا أمرها طاعته وإذا غاب عنها حفظته في نفسها وماله))


قال أنسررر : كان أصحاب رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ] إذا زفوا امرأة إلى زوجها يأمرونها بخدمة الزوج ورعاية حقه، وتربية أولاد
( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها ، وصامت شهرها ، وحصنت فرجها ، وأطاعت زوجها قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت ) صحيح الجامع 660
قال النبي[ :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ] ( ألا أخبركم بنسائكم من أهل الجنة الودود الولود العؤود على زوجها التي إذا آذت أو أوذيت جاءت حتى تأخذ بيد زوجها ثم تقول والله لا أذوق غمضا حتى ترضى ) صحيح الجامع 2604
والعؤود هي التي تعود على زوجها بالنفع

وقال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]
( لا تنفق امرأة شيئا من بيت زوجها إلا بإذن زوجها قيل : يا رسول الله ولا الطعام ؟ قال : ذلك أفضل أموالنا ) حسن الترمذي 670
قال النبي[ :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]
( إذا أنفقت المرأة من كسب زوجها ، عن غير أمره ، فله نصف أجره ) البخاري
( وإذا أطعمت المرأة من بيت زوجها ، غير مفسدة ، لها أجرها ، وله مثله ، وللخازن مثل ذلك ، له بما اكتسب ، ولها بما أنفقت ) البخاري 1440
قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]
( لا يحل لامرأة أن تصوم وزوجها شاهد إلا بإذنه ، أو تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه ، وما أنفقت من نفقة من غير أمره فإنه يؤدي إليه شطره ) صحيح الجامع 7647
قال النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ]
لا يحل لإمرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ، أن تسافر سفرا يكون ثلاثة أيام فصاعدا ، إلا ومعها أبوها أو ابنها أو زوجها أو أخوها أو ذو محرم منها ) مسلم 1340


يتـــــبع إن شاء الله

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصص في وفاء المرأة لزوجها
كان أيوب. رجلا كثير المال بأنواعه .من الأنعام والعبيد والمواشي والأراضي الواسعة. بأرض البثينة من ارض حوران ؟ فسلب منه كل ذلك .... وابتلي في جسده بأنواع البلاء ولم يبق منه عضو سليم سوى قلبه ولسانه يذكر فيه الله عز وجل..
وهو صابر وذاكر لله عز وجل في ليله ونهاره وصباحه ومسائه ... وطال مرضه حتى صار جليس الفراش ... 
واخرج من بلده وألقي خارجها 
, وانقطع عنه الناس ولم يبقى أحد يحنو عليه غير زوجته.. كانت ترعى حقه فكانت تتردد عليه وتصلح من شأنه وتعينه على قضاء حاجته ... ولقد ضعف حالها وقل مالها حتى كانت تخدم الناس بالأجر , لتطعم زوجها الجليس وترعاه رضي الله عنها ؟
وهي صابره معه على ما حل بهما من فرقة المال والولد ... وما يختص بها من المصيبة بالزوج وضيق ذات اليد وخدمة الناس ...
بعد السعادة والنعمة والخدمة والحرمة ؟ ولم يزد هذا أيوب عليه السلام" غير صبرا واحتسابا وحمدا وشكرا ... ولقد تساقط لحمه حتى لم يبق إلا العظم والعصب وكانت امرأته تأتيه بالرماد وتفرشه تحته ... فلما طال 
قالت: يا أيوب ؟ لو دعوت ربك لفرج عنك ... فقال: قد عشت سبعين سنة صحيحا , فهل قليل على الله عز وجل أن أصبر له سبعين سنة ؟ فجزعت من هذا الكلام وكانت تخدم الناس بالأجر وتطعم أيوب عليه السلام ... 
ثم إن الناس لم يكونوا يستخدمونها ؟ لأنهم يعرفون إنها امرأة أيوب وخوفا أن ينالهم من بلائه أو تعديهم بمخالطته ؟ فلما لم تجد احد يستخدمها ... فباعت لبعض بنات الأشراف أحدى ضفيرتها مقابل طعام طيب كثير ... فأتت به أيوب ... 
فقال :من ابن لك هذا , والنكرة , فقالت لقد خدمت به أناسا ... وفي اليوم التالي لم تجد احد يستخدمها فباعت الظفيرة الأخرى ... مقابل الطعام ؟ وأنكرة أيضا ... 
وحلف لا يأكله حتى تخبره من أين لها الطعام ؟ فكشف عنها خمارها , فلما رأى رأسها محلوقا قال في دعائه في قوله تعالى ( أني مسني الضر وأنت ارحم الراحمين ) . وكان يخرج لقضاء حاجته , فإذا قضاها أمسكت امرأته بيده حتى يرجع , فلما كان ذات يوم أبطأت عليه ؟ فأوحى إلى أيوب في قوله تعالى ( أركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب ) . فاستبطأته فتلفتت تنظر , واقبل عليها وقد ذهب الله عز وجل ما به من البلاء ؟ وهو على أحسن ما كان , فلما رأته قالت: أي بارك الله فيك ؟ هل رأيت نبي الله المبتلى ... فو الله القدير على ذلك ما رأيت رجلا أشبه به منك إذ كان صحيحا ؟ قال فأني أنا هو . 
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

]خيانة الفتاة لزوجها

أسباب وحلول غفلَ عنها الخائِناتْ

كما سبق ذكري أنّ الخائنة شيء عظيم لاسيما إذا كانت إلى الزوج الذي أوى الفتاة وحمَاهَا وظللها بظلهْ وأعطَاهَا كل ما تحتاج بحسب ما يملك 

فتأتي الفتاة ناقصةْ العقلْ وتخونهْ

الفتاة الخائنة ربما قد خانت زوجه لعيبٍ ظنّتْ أنه موجود به فقط
فلم تحسن الظن ولو كان العيب به فلا تكون خيانتها له هيَ الحل ؟
وتكون خيانة الفتاة لزوجها لأسباب 
الأول:عدم حسن تعمله معها
الثاني:غيابه الدائم من البيت
الثالث:عدم الغيرة عليها فتظن أنّه لن يبالي بأي خطئٍ قامت بهِ
الرابع:رؤيتها لزوجها مع النساء وكثرة جلساته وسهراته معهن
الخامس:عدم السؤال عنها ولا عن ماذا قامت به فينقص بذلك من قدرها فلا يهمه منها إلا تحتاجه نفسه فقط

وأعطي الفتاة حلولًا لتسطيع التعامل معه

السبب الأول:وهو(عدم حسن تعامله معها)

الحلْ:بودِّها وعطفها وكثرة مدحه أمام أهله وأمامه وتكبر من شأنه مهما كان شأنه عند الناس وتكون مثل ما يحب هو أن تكون, فلا تُنْقص عليه شيء وتكون بتعاملها معه أخذةً دور الزوجة الصالحة والأم الحنون والأخت العطوف
فحينها سيحبّها وإذا أحبها رفع من شأنها وأحسن معها
هذا تصرف الفتاة الذكية :
ولكن الفتاة التي لا تريد هذا وتريد العيش فهي تحب إمّا أن تبقى ذليلة عنده مهانة ناقصة من شأنها
أو تخونه بحصبة غير لأنها إذا صاحبت آخر فلن ترى منه بالبداية إلا الحنان والعطف فيكبر بعينها وينقص من عينها زوجها 
وإما أن يصبح طلاق بصفة أنّ هذا زوج لا يُستطاع أتعايشَ معه بدون تجربة ولا شيء فبذلك قد خسرت دينها وزوجها ولا حول ولا قوّة
السبب الثاني: غيابه الدائم من البيت: 
الحل:إذا كان غياب زوجها لجمع رزقها والوظيفة فلا يحق لها أن تعترض :لأنه يتعب من أجلها هو وهي وليبني أسرةً سعيدة فعليها الرضاء بذلك وأن تبذل كل جهدها لإرضاء زوجها عند مجيئه
ولكي لا تمل تستطيع الاستفادة من وقتها وأحسن الأعمال الاستفادة بالوقت هو العلم الشرعي :فبذلك تكون أرضت زوجها وأرضت ربّها وتعود المنفعة لها هيَ 
وإذا كان غياب زوجها لسهراتِ محرمة ونساء فتستطيع أن تعالج هذا بأن تكون بعينه كما هوَ يحب أن تكون من كل النواحي وأن تسليه إذا دخل البيت وتحسن صحابته وتداعبه لأن لا يطر لغيرها
السبب الثالث: عدم الغيرة عليها" فتظن وقتها أنّه لن يبالي بأي خطئٍ قامت به
الحل: ربما الرجل لا يبدي رأيه دائما عند الأمور الصغيرة فيكبر الخطأ فيُخرج لها الماضي والحاضر فتن صدم حينها فأقول لها احذري هذا 
تستطيعين معالجة ذلك بالغيرة أنتِ عليه واهتمامكِ الزائد أنك لا تحيبن أن ينظر إلى فتاة و.و .و.و 

السبب الرابع : رؤيتها لزوجها مع النساء وكثرة جلساته وسهراته معهنالحل: اجلسي مع زوجك جلسة تناقشي بها معه عن ما يضايقك باحترام أبدي له مشاعرك نحو ما تحبين وما تكرهين 
وأيضا كما قلت كوني كاملة بعينه من كل النواحي لا تدعي امرأة تكبر بعينه من صفة ليست عندك بل حاولي أن تكون الأولى معه بالطبخ بالشكل والجمال والكلام وكما يحب هو أن تكون
السبب الخامس: عدم السؤال عنها ولا عن ماذا قامت به فينقص بذلك من قدرها فلا يهمه منها إلا ما تحتاجه نفسه "الحل: السؤال هي عنه ماذا فعلت كيف كان عملك إبداء الرأي أمامه 
النقاش معه عن تربية الأولاد فكرة خطرت ببالكِ تطرحيها عليه فبذلك تكون قد كبرت بعين زوجك
ولي بأن تتجاهليه أنتِ فتزيدين من الأمر سوءً

والاسباب كثيرة ولكن هذا ما جل في خاطري 


بتبع..
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصة إسماعيل عليه السلام: مع زوجاته وكيف عرَف أبوه إبراهيم عليه السلام الزوجة الخائنة من الوفية


لما شب إسماعيل عليه السلام تزوج امرأة.
وكان شاباً ظريفاً عاقلاً، قد آتاه الله الحكم صبياً، فأصبح أرحامه قبيلة جرهم.
فلما شب فيهم عليه السلام أتاه أبوه بعد حين يزوره، فوجد امرأة إسماعيل عليه السلام وهي في البيت، فطرق عليها، وهو شيخ حسن الهيئة، عليه هندام الوقار والسكينة، وعليه بشريات التوحيد.
فقال: أين زوجك؟ 
وهو ابنه، ولكن لم تعرفه.
قالت: خرج يطلب لنا صيداً.
قال: كيف أنتم؟ 
قالت: في حالة ضيقة وفي شر حال.
قال: إذا أتى زوجك فأقرئيه مني السلام، ومريه أن يغيِّر عتبة بابه أو بيته. 
فأتى إسماعيل فسألها: هل أتاكم من أحد؟ 
قالت: أتاني شيخ حسن الهيئة، سألنا عن هيئتنا وطعامنا، وأمرني أن أقرئك منه السلام، وأن تغير عتبة دارك.
قال: ذلك أبي، ويأمرني بفراقك، فالحقي بأهلك.
ثم تزوج زوجة أخرى صالحة، فأتاهم إبراهيم يزورهم مرة ثانية، فخرجت المرأة.
قال: أين زوجك؟ 
قالت: خرج يطلب لنا الصيد.
قال: كيف حالكم؟ 
قالت: بأحسن حال، والحمد لله.
قال: إذا أتى زوجك فأقرئيه مني السلام، ومريه أن يثبت عتبة داره. 
فأتى إسماعيل فأخبرته، وقالت: يقرئك السلام، ويأمرك أن تثبت عتبة دارك. 
قال: ذلك أبي وهو يأمرني أن أمسكك فإنك زوجة صالحة :

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

إليكِ أيّتها الخائنة

إلى الفتاة الخائنة إلى من تطرقت عينُها وحسُّها إلى غير زوجك..
إلى من خانت زوجها بشيء لا يرضاه
ألم تعتبري بغيرك ألم تسمعي القصص المتنوعة بهذا 
.......
والآن أصبح يلقى عليك الخائنة 
بهذا الاسم القبيح و أنت تسحقينه 
ألم تشعرِ بنعمة الله عليكِ حينما سخّر لكِ الزوج الذي استظللت بظله
يعطيك وأنت تطعنين .
بحث لك عن السعادة وأنتِ تأبين.
ولكن الخيانة تجري بدمك فأنتِ لا تستطيعين العيش بدونها.
مهما كانت الأعذار مهما تعددت الأسباب والحجج
فهذا لا يعفيك من كونكِ خائنة .
وهذا ليس عذرا أبدًا.
فأنتِ ضيعتي وفَضَحْتِ وَخُنْتِ شرفك وشرف زوجك
ماذا ستقولين لله يوم القيامة هل ستقولين الحق عليه
ولهذا مشيت مع رجل آخر 
هل أنتِ الآن راضية على نفسك ؟
هل أنت الآن تخلقين الأعْذَارَ لها 
كيف ستستطيعين أن تربّي أطفالك الآن 
زوجك يطالبك أنْ تربيهم ع الدين والتقوى فهل تستطيعين ذلك
وأنتِ أحوجُ لتربية من جديد
ولو أنّ زوجك لم يكشفكِ ومضت الأيّام هل تتوقعين أنّك زوجة وفيّة
إذا مدحك زوجك ووصفك بالوفاء فهل ستعدين لذلك 
لأنه المسكين لا بعرف من الثعبانة التي يعيش معها .
لا يعرف أنّ هذه المرأة مكانها ليس في بيته الشريف .
المسكين يعود من عمله مشتاقًا لها 
ويطلب منها أن تعذره إذا كان قد تأخر عنها

ولو كانت قد أبدت لهُ نفس الشعور
بكذبها الذي قد اعتادت عليه
فماذا كانت تفعلُ بغيابه 
مسكين الزوج أخذ الفتاة من بيت أبيها 
لم يعرف عنها من أهلها إلا العفة والطهارة
فيؤمِّنُ عليها ويلبّي لها كل تحتاجه 
وبالأخير إمّا إن تبقى معه وهي تلوم نفسها
وإمّا أن الشيطان زين لها هذا الحياة
وإمّا أن يكشفها زوجها فتعيش ذليلة مهانة عنده 
فتسحقّين ذلك فأنتِ لم تقنعي بما أعطاك اللهُ إيّاهْ
ولم تعرفي نعمة عيْشكِ ولم تتعظِ بغيرك بل أبَيْتِ إلّا أن تتعظِ بنفسك ولكن متى بعد فواتِ الأوان؟؟
خربتِ أسرةً بأكملها ضيعت زوجك بعد أن كان يحلم بالزوجةِ الصالحة
ضيعتِ أولادك فكيف تستطعِ العيش معهم وهم يعلمون ما فعلتِ
إذا وجهتِ أحدهم إلى الصواب فكف سينظر لكِ وماذا سيقول عنكِ
كيف سيجتع بصركِ مع زوجك أو أخاك وأباكِ وأقربائك وصديقتكِ 
كم كان يحلم زوجك بالأسرة السعيد والفتاة العفيفة والتربية الإسلامية
ولكنك أبَيْتِ إلا هذا
لِمَ تقبلي الزواج إذا كنت تردين هذا الحياة
ما ذنب زوجك الذي لم ترضي له ما كان يتمناه 
لِمَ لَمْ تكوني المرأة الصالحة الذي يتمناها الشباب .
لِمَ لَمْ تكونِ العفيفةَ الطاهرةَ التي لا ترضى غضب زوجها على ابسط الأمور فكيف بما فعلت وأذنَبتِ
لماذا تريدين أن تكونين كَـ (الوردة) بين أعين الرجال وإخوان زوجك
ماذا تريدين منهم وأنتِ متزوجة هم ماذا سينظرون لكِ ولو كانوا قد أبدوا لك شيئا آخر 
كم سمعنا من الشباب يقولون: إذا خانت زوجها وأهلها فكيف ستكون معنا

ولكن اعلمي أنّ (الوردة) لن تبقى كما هي بل ستذبلين ويكرهك الجميع

فكوني مثل (اللؤلؤة) المصونة التي لا يُعْرفُ عنْها إلّا العفةَ والطهارة والحجاب الشرعيْ 
لا يُعْرف عنها إلا الحياءَ والوقارَ والسكينة هكذا تكوني قد كبرت بأعين خلق الله كلهم الصالح والطالح ,
فأصبح الشباب الآن مها كانوا لا يطلبون إلا المرأة العفيفة التي لا تصاحب رجلا من قبلهم
فالعفيفة هي المطلوبة للجميع ,
فكوني أنتِ المطلوبة لترضي الله ومن ثمّ الناس 
وإن أبَيْت غير هذا فأنت عبْأٌ على مجتمعنا الإسلاميْ 
فاخرجي إلا من يريد أمثالك ولا تعودي لنا 
فالناس ليسُ بحاجتكْ


يتبع....
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

لفته....

قد تسألوني لِمَ أذكر الفتاة ولم أقل المرأة .




كلامي هذا لجميع الأعمار ولكنّي أخص به الفتيات اللواتي بسنّ الشباب وسنّ رجاحة العقل _من خمسة عشر إلى العشرين تقريبا من العمر.

لماذا البنات في هذه السن ينظرون لنفسهنَّ (نحن فتيّات صغار) ولو كنت أنا ممن أستطيع التعبير بهذا الشيء لأني بهذا العمر .
فعندما أرى البنات بهذا العمر ينظرون هذه النظرة لأنفسهنَّّ
أكره مجالستهن فأحاول الإبعاد عنها قدر الإمكان _ فلا يعرفن بمجالسهن غير اللهوَ والضحكَ والنميمةَ والتعليق على أستاذتهن وصحبة السوء فكما قيل(الطيور على أشكالها تقع) والكذب والمسلسلات وآخر القنوات ومن هذا الكلام.
وأيضًا جدالهن بالدين بأمور لا يفقهنَ بها شيئا. ولو كانت قد أظهرت لأهلها أنّها متستره وعفيفه ولكن هذا على عينهم فقط.

وإذا سألتهن تقول شيء طبيعي كل البنات في هذا السن مثلي ولمّا أكبر أعقل 
أو مجتمعنا كله هكذا .....

أقول لماذا لا تكوني أنت الغريبة في مجتمعك وما أجمل هذه الغربة غربة الدين غربة حب الله ورسوله وطلب التقرب إلى الله

إذا كان أهلك هم السبب في حالتك ولا تستطيعين أن تعودي لرشدك فكيف بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
كم عانا مع قومه وليس مع أهله فقط .؟
النبي عانا من الكثير من الناس ومع ذلك قد نصره الله وأتمّ رسالته وبلغ أمانته 
فلماذا إذا دخلت الفتاة المدرسة أو أهل زوجها أن تنقلب مهما كانت وتسير مثلهم.
لا أقول كل الفتايات هكذا بل الأغلب ولكن الحمد لله فأعرف بعض الأخوات معنا في الملتقى وغيره لم أرى كرجاحة عقلهنّ وفهمهنّ والحمد لله وطلبهنّ للعلم
فلهذا أوجه لك موضوعي هذا أيتها الفتية سائلة الله أن بنفعك ويسدد خطاكِ
يتبع...

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

كان من المفروض أن أذكر وفاء الفتاة لدينها قبل أيِّ شيء فالوفاء مع الله من أعظم القربات إليه جل وعلا
فقد ذكرت فضل الوفاء مع الزوج وأهميته فكيف إذا كان الوفاء مع الله جلّ جلاله .
فقد قصّرَن الفتيات في هذا الجانب والله المستعان
وفائكِ مع دينك
....
قال تعالى(الَّذِينَ يُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَلَا يَنقُضُونَ الْمِيثَاقَ) 
فإذا وفيتِ مع الله فقد وفيتِ لدينه ولنبيه
ووفائك لدينكِ وتمسككِ به تحاربين به زوجك وأهلك والناسَ جميعهم 
وحتى والديكِ الذي قد أثبت الشرع على برهما وهدد من يعصهما
فقال تعالى(وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما)فالواجب عليكِ محاربة كل من أمرك بعصيان الله ورسوله فإذا فعلت هذا فقد دلّ ذلك على وفائك لدينك وحب ربّكِ ونبيّكِ 
تأمّلي بكلمات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما راجع قوم قريش عمه وتوعدوا وهددوا فرجع أبو طالب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر له ما يتوعدون به قريشًا وان يتوقف عن الدعوة فقال النبي عليه السلام (يا عم والله لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري على أن أترك هذا الأمر حتى يظهره الله أو أهلك دونه ما تركته) سبحان الله أصبحنا نحن إذا خالفنا أحد بديننا نتركه بالكامل فمن عرف الله حقّ معرفته وعرف النبي ونظر في سيرته عرف أنّه على حق وأنه لا يصده شيئا على هذه الدعوة المباركة

وقد ابتليَ قبلنا الكثير وعذّب الكثير فلماذا نحن لا نصبر كصبرهم ونحمل همّ الدعوة كحملهم إيّاها ...
ومع ذلك لم يردّهم شيء عن دينهم فصبروا على ما أصابهم في السراء والضراء ولم يخيبهم الله بل نصرهم وهلك من عصيهم وجعلهم عبرة لمن يعتبر وسأذكر وفاء من قبلنا في الدين لاحقا

وفائك أنتِ لدينك. ؟؟
هذه الصفة إذا ملكتها الفتاة فقد ملكت صفةً عظيمة يحتاجها الكثير من الفتيات وأستطيع أن أقول أنّ هذه الصفة نادرة.....
فتجد فتاة في عمر الزهور واضعةً خوف الله بين عينيها حاملة همّ الدعوة إلى الله لا يردّها عن دينها شيئا مهما كان ثابتةً على دين الله حاملة بيدها القرآن والسنة السلاح(الفتّاك) حاملة الرشد والصواب فالعلم يعطي صاحبه عقلًا راجحا ولسانا طالقا بالغاً 
فليس اللسان الثرثار واليد القوية الذي لا تستطيعِ العيش بدونها بل الذي لا تستطيعِ العيش بدونه هو القرآن والسنة هو العلم والحكمة برأيها
ويعطها أيضًا الجمال والوقار والحلم والسكينة ..
فلا تضيعِ أختي هذه الصفة التي لا تحبّين إلا بها ولا تذكرين إلا بها 
فلا يمنعكِ حب الدنيا واللهو بها أن يصرفكِ عن ذلك
فالدنيا ظل زائل........ من ركن إليها جاهل
يهوها القلب ولكن ......يصرفها المرأُ العاقل
الموت سيأتي يوما ...وتراه بداركِ نازل.


فلا تخدعك الفتيات الذين قد أخذت عقولهن الدنيا واستتار ين بها فلم يحسنّ الاختيار والاختبار عندما اخترنها فسْتظلي بظلّ الشريعة وسنّة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

صحابيّات تمسّكوُا بِالإسلام وصَبروا عَلى الإيذاءِ فيه .



- أول شهيدة في الإسلام


إنها سمية بنت خباط - مولاة «خادمة» أبي حذيفة بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن مخزوم، ووالدة الصحابي عمار بن ياسر، وسابع شخص يظهر إسلامه بمكة بعد ستة رجال علي رأسهم أبوبكر - ولذلك فقد تعرضت لألوان من العذاب من قِبَل أبي حذيفة لتترك الإيمان بالله ورسوله وتعود إلي عبادة الأوثان إلا أنها ظلت متمسكة بإسلامها ولذلك قال رسول الله _صلي الله عليه وسلم_لها ولزوجها ياسر بن عامر بن مالك بن كنانة بن قيس العنسي وابنها عمار حين مر عليهم وهم يعذبون في صحراء مكة مبشرا: «صبرا آل ياسر فإن موعدكم الجنة».
استشهادها كان علي يد أبي جهل حيث طعنها بحربة قتلتها وكانت عجوزا ضعيفة إلا أنها تملك في قلبها إيمانا قويا ثابتا استطاعت به مواجهة عذاباً شديداً في حياتها ثم قتلاً غادراً أنهي هذه الحياة ونالت به الشهادة الأولي في تاريخ الإسلام وكانت بحق جديرة أن يثأر الله لها حين قتل أبي جهل في غزوة بدر فقال رسول الله _صلي الله عليه وسلم_ لابنها عمار بن ياسر:« قتل الله قاتل أمك».


2- وزيرة في عهد عمر بن الخطاب
امرأة قرشية فاضلة من بني «عدي »، عزيزة وسط قومها،كاتبة ومعلمة،ترقي المرضي وتشفيهم بأمر الله، لقبت بالشفاء فغلب عليها اللقب ولم تعد تعرف إلا به، إنها ليلي بنت عبد الله، المبايعة المهاجرة ذات المكانة والرأي عند رسول الله وعند خليفته عمربن الخطاب، وقيل إنه ولاها أمر ضبط الأسواق.
استجابت الشفاء لدعوة الإسلام في أيامها الأولي، وبايعت الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم، وهاجرت إلي المدينة مع من هاجر من نساء المسلمين، وعندما سألته عن الرقي التي كانت ترقي بها في الجاهلية أقرها عليها وأعجبه منها رقية النملة - ما ترقي به من يصاب بلدغة النملة السامة- وقال لها :«علمي حفصة رقية النملة كما علمتها الكتابة »؛ فقد كانت الشفاء معلمة للكتابة في المدينة وعلي رأس من علمتهم الكتابة أم المؤمنين حفصة بن عمر.
وكما كانت الشفاء محل تقدير الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم، كانت محل تقدير عمر بن الخطاب في خلافته،وكان يرعاها ويفضلها ويقدمها في الرأي، وولاها شيئاً من أمر السوق، فقد كانت المسئولة عن ضبط الأسواق في عهده أي بمثابة وزيرة الأسواق.


3- الشاعرة أم الشهداء


يصلها خبر استشهاد أبنائها الأربعة في وقت واحد في حرب القادسية فتقول: «الحمد لله الذي شرفني بقتلهم، وأرجو من ربي أن يجمعني بهم في مُستقَرّ رحمته».
إنها الخنساء..أم الشهداء.
اسمها تماضر بنت عمرو،كانت شاعرة في الجاهلية تفجرت موهبتها الشعرية بعد مقتل شقيقها معاوية بن عمرو وأخيها لأبيها صخر _وكان الأحب إليها_ وأجمع أهل العلم بالشعر أنه لم تكن امرأة قبلها ولا بعدها أفضل شعرا منها.
فلم يكن غريبا أن تنال أعظم شهادة تقدير في الشعر علي يد الرسول_صلي الله عليه وسلم_ حيث كان يطلب منها أن تنشد شعرها وكان يقول مشجعا ومعجبا : « هيه يا خناس» ويومئ بيده.
حضرت حرب القادسية ومعها أبناؤها الأربعة وكانت تحرضهم علي القتال وترفع من عزيمتهم وجلست معهم ليلة استشهادهم فقالت: يا بنيّ،قد تعلمون ما أعد الله للمسلمين من الثواب الجزيل في حرب الكافرين. واعلموا أن الدار الباقية خير من الدار الفانية، يقول الله عَزَّ وجَلّ : « يا أيها الذي آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون». فإذا أصبحتم غداً إن شاء الله سالمين فاغدوا إلي قتال عدوكم مستبصرين، وبالله علي أعدائه مستنصرين. وإذا رأيتم الحرب قد شمّرت عن ساقها، واضطرمت لظي علي سِياقها، وجُلِّلت ناراً علي أرواقها، فتيمّموا وطيسها، وجالدوا رئيسها عند احتدام خميسها، تظفروا بالغُنْم والكرامة، في دار الخلد والمقامة».
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

4-ذات القميص النبوي


هي فاطمة بنت أسد، ولدت في مكة وتزوجت من ابن عمها أبي طالب، وهي أول امرأة من بني هاشم تلد خليفة هاشمياً وهو علي بن أبي طالب _ كرم الله وجهه _ فهي حماة فاطمة الزهراء ابنة النبي، صلي الله عليه وسلم، ونلاحظ كيفية العلاقة بينهما من قول الإمام عليّ : قلت لأمي فاطمة بنت أسد اكفي فاطمة سقاية الماء والذهاب في الحاجة، وتكفيك الطحن والعجن» فكانت بارة بالرسول وابنته أيضاً.
تولت فاطمة بنت أسد تربية الرسول _ صلي الله عليه وسلم _ وهو طفل بعد وفاة جده عبد المطلب وكفالة عمه أبي طالب له فأحسنت رعايته وكانت تلاحظ خلقه العظيم وتتبارك به حين يشاركهم طعامهم ولما بُعث الرسول_صلي الله عليه وسلم_ كانت من أوائل من دخلوا في الإسلام فقد أسلمت بعد عشرة من المسلمين وهي الحادية عشرة والثانية من النساء بعد خديجة زوج الرسول رضي الله عنها، وهاجرت مع المهاجرين إلي المدينة بعد أن اشتد ظلم قريش للمسلمين في مكة.
عندما توفيت فاطمة بنت أسد في العام الرابع من الهجرة كافأها رسول الله _صلي الله عليه وسلم_ علي حسن تربيتها له بأن اضطجع في قبرها بالبقيع وكفنها بقميصه، وعندما سئل عن ذلك قال : « إنه لم يكن أحد بعد أبي طالب أبر بي منها، إنما ألبستها قميصي لتكسي من حلل الجنة واضطجعت في قبرها ليهون عليها عذاب القبر».


5- المدافعة عن النبي


كنيتها أم عمارة..واسمها نسيبة بنت كعب بن عمرو بن عوف بن مبذول..
كانت أول مقاتلة في الإسلام وشهد لها رسول الله _صلي الله عليه وسلم_ ببطولتها في الحرب حيث قال: «ما التفتُّ يوم أحد يمينا ولا شمالا إلا وأراها تقاتل دوني» فلقبها العلماء بـ«المدافعة عن النبي».
وتقول أم عمارة واصفة موقفها يوم أحد : قد رأيتني وانكشف الناس عن رسول الله فما بقي إلا في نفير_عدد قليل من الرجال_ لا يتمون عشرة وأنا وابناي وزوجي بين يديه نذب عنه والناس يمرون به منهزمين ورآني لا ترس معي فرأي رجلا موليا معه ترس فقال له: «ألق ترسك إلي من يقاتل» فألقي ترسه فأخذته فجعلت أتترس به عن رسول الله.
كما أنها كانت تسقي الجرحي وقتلت فارساً من المشركين وجرحت بإثني عشر جرحا في هذه الغزوة، بينما جرحت بأحد عشر جرحاً في يوم اليمامة، بالإضافة إلي قطع يدها.
لذلك دعا لها ولابنها الرسول_صلي الله عليه وسلم_ بقوله:« اللهم اجعلهم رفقائي في الجنة».
وكان الصحابة_رضي الله عنهم_ يعرفون فضل أم عمارة ويقدرون جهادها حتي إن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب_رضي الله عنه_ بعث لها بهدية اقترح عليه البعض أن يبعث بها إلي صفية بنت أبي عبيد، لكنه قال: أبعث بها إلي من هي أحق منها، أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعب.


6- زوجة الشهداء


أنعم الله عليها بأحمد الصفات، وأفضل الخصال، فأصبحت رمزًا للتضحية والفداء، ومثلاً في الإخلاص والوفاء. هي فاطمة بنت الحارث بن هشام المخزومي، أمها فاطمة بنت الوليد بن المغيرة أخت سيف الله خالد بن الوليد.
وقد جاءتها الفرصة عندما فر زوجها من مكة بعدما أمر الرسول بإهدار دمه، فذهبت إلي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم تطلب الأمان لزوجها إذا عاد مسلماً، وغمرت السعادة قلبها وهي تسمع رسولنا الكريم يصفح عنه ويأمنه علي نفسه.
واندفعت أم حكيم مسرعة في إثر زوجها الهارب حتي أدركته عند اليمن وأخبرته بأن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يأمنه، وعاد معها شخصًا جديدًا شهد الكثيرون بحسن إسلامه حتي استشهد في سبيل الله في إحدي المعارك.
بعدها تزوجت أم حكيم من بطل آخر من أبطال الإسلام هو خالد بن سعيد بن العاص ولم تكد أم حكيم تفرح بزيجتها حتي استشهد زوجها الثاني صبيحة عرسه أمام عينيها في ساحة القتال فنزعت الزوجة الملكومة عمود خيمتها، وانطلقت تقاتل به حتي قتلت سبعة من جنود الروم وأعجب أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب بشجاعتها وإخلاصها فتزوجها.
__________________

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ
لي عودة - بإذن الله - لإتمام قرائتها.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

[quote=التوحيد;565195]بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ
لي عودة - بإذن الله - لإتمام قرائتها.[/quote
بإذن جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

[indent7]- أبو جهل يشرف علي تعذيبها


احفظوا هذا الاسم جيداً وتعلموا من صاحبته درساً لا يُنسي في ثبات القلب وثبات الدين وقت الشدائد، لأن زنيرة الرومية - بكسر الزاي والنون المشددة - لم تكن امرأة عادية بأي حال من الأحوال، فيكفي أنها فقدت بصرها علي إثر التعذيب الذي تعرضت له من الكفار، وتحدتهم قائلة : «ربي قادر علي رد بصري » فأصبحت بأمرٍ من الله مبصرة.
وتعد زنيرة من السابقات الأولات إلي الإسلام، تحملت في سبيله العذاب والتنكيل صابرة محتسبة تدعو ربها، وكلما ازداد الكفار في تعذيبها ازدادت قوة إيمانها، واستمر الكفار في إيذاء زنيرة، وكان أبو جهل يشرف بنفسه علي تعذيبها ومعه عمر بن الخطاب - قبل دخوله في الإسلام - حتي ترتد عن الإسلام وتترك عبادة رب السموات وتعود إلي عبادة أوثانهم حتي فقدت بصرها.
وردد الكفار آنذاك من ذوي القلوب الضعيفة :«أعمتها اللات والعزي» لكفرها بهما، وفي وقت كربها لم يتزحزح إيمانها وقالت لهم بكل ثقة :(وما تدري اللات والعزي من يعبدهما، ولكن هذا من السماء، وربي قادرعلي أن يرد بصري )، فغدت وقد رد الله بصرها وقال الكفار :«هذا من سحر محمد» وما هو بسحر وإنما هي إرادة الله التي لا ترد، وعندما علم أبو بكر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ بما أصاب زنيرة، ذهب إلي مولاها واشتراها منه ثم أعتقها.


8- أول مهاجرة بعد «صلح الحديبية»


خافت علي نفسها من فتنة الكفر فقررت أن تخرج وحدها للهجرة إلي المدينة.. إنها الصحابية الشجاعة أم كلثوم بنت عقبة بن أبي معيط بن عبد شمس بن مناف أخت الصحابي الجليل عثمان بن عفان من الأم وكان أبوها من أشد الناس عداوة للنبي-صلي الله عليه وسلم- وكان من ضمن من بُعث لأحبار اليهود ليسألهم عن محمد وهل له ذكر في كتبهم.. أسلمت أم كلثوم قبل الهجرة ولكنها لم تكن قد تزوجت بعد فظلت في مكة وتحملت إيذاء أهلها ولكنها خافت أن يفتنها أحد في دينها فقررت الهجرة، في ذلك الوقت كان الرسول قد صالح قريش في الحديبية في السنة السادسة للهجرة وكان من شروط الصلح « أن يرد عليهم من جاء إليه بغير إذن وليه»، ومع ذلك رفضت أم كلثوم العودة وقالت: يا رسول الله أنا امرأة وحال النساء إلي الضعفاء ما قد علمت فتردني إلي الكفار يفتنوني في ديني ولا صبر لي»، فنزل فيها الوحي في سورة الممتحنة » «فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنَ  ّ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَي الْكُفَّارِ لا هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَّهُمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ»... فقال رسول الله «ص» لأخويها الوليد وعمارة : قد نقض الله العهد في النساء بما قد علمتماه فانصرفا، فأصبحت أول مهاجرة بعد الصلح وتزوجت من زيد بن حارثة ولم تتجاوز المدة التي عاشتها معه سنتين حيث استشهد عندما كان قائداً لجيش المسلمين في مؤتة ثم تزوجت من الزبير بن العوام ولكنها طلقت منه وتزوجت بعبد الرحمن بن عوف وعندما توفي تزوجت من عمرو بن العاص.


9- أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب


هي فاخته بنت أبي طالب عبد مناف بن عبد المطلب ابنة عم النبي _صلي الله عليه وسلم_ ولكنها اشتهرت بكنيتها « أم هانئ »،وهي أخت علي بن أبي طالب تربت مع النبي في بيت أبيها أبي طالب، فكانت تُكِنّ له المودة التامة والحب الكثير، وكانت قبل إسلامها تدفع عنه أذي المشركين، وتنصره في كل تحركاته.. كان الرسول يرغب في الزواج منها ولكن أبو طالب زوجها لهبيرة المخزومي، فعاتبه الرسول قائلاً « يا عم زوجت هبيرة وتركتني » فقال أبو طالب : يابن أخي إنا قد صاهرنا إليهم والكريم يكافئ الكريم. وقد أسلمت مع من أسلم من آل البيت وروي أنه لمّا عاد «رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم» من ثقيف (الطائف)، وكان حزينًا لإعراض أهلها عن دين اللَّه، توجه لزيارتها، ثم بات عندها، فكانت حادة الإسراء والمعراج من بيتها ما ذكر الإسراء والمعراج إلا وذكر معه اسم أم هانئ. بعد وفاة زوجها خطبها الرسول «ص» ولكنها فضلت أن تربي أبنائها خوفا منها من إهدار حقوق الزوج أو حق أبنائها في التربية والاهتمام، سُميت «المجيرة» لموقفها يوم فتح مكة حيث استجار بها رجلان من بني مخزوم فتوعدهما علي بن أبي طالب بالقتل فذهبت للنبي وأخبرته بأمر الرجلين فقال : « لقد أجرنا من أجرت وأمنا من أمنت فلا يقتلهما » وكانت أم هانئ من رواة الأحاديث حيث روت ستة وأربعين حديثاً.


المراجع 


- الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة : الحافظ بن حجر العسقلاني
-أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة : ابن الأثير.
- صحابيات حول الرسول: د.عبد الصبور شاهين.
- مشاهير النساء المسلمات : علي بن نايف الشحود[/indent]

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزيتِ الجنة من غير حساب.

موضوع قيم بوركت.

.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفيكم بارك أختي أسأل الله لك العلم النافع

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصة في الوفاء مع الله
من القصص الداله على عدم الوفاء والغد ر وعقوق النعمه وأتمنى أن تكون عبرة
ما رواه ابو هريره عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ان ثلاثة من بني اسرائيل ابرص واقرع واعمى اراد الله ان يبتليهم فبعث اليهم ملكا 
فاتى الابرص فقال اي شيء احب اليك 
قال لون حسن وجلد حسن ويذهب الله عني الذي قذرني الناس
فمسحه فذهب عنه قذره واعطي لونا وجلدا حسنا 
فقال اي المال احب اليك 
قال الابل فاعطاه ناقة عشراء وقال
بارك الله لك فيها
ثم اتى الاقرع فقال اي شيء احب اليك
قال شعر حسن ويذهب عني الذي قذرني الناس
فمسحه فذهب عنه قذره واعطي شعرا حسنا
فقال اي المال احب اليك
قال البقر فاعطي بقرة حاملا وقال
بارك الله بك فيها
ثم اتى على الاعمى فقال اي شيء احب اليك
قال ان يرد الله علي بصري فمسحه فرد عليه بصره
قال اي المال احب اليك
قال الغنم فاعطي شاة والدا
فانتج هذان وولد هذا فكان لهذا واديا من الابل ولهذا واديا من البقر ولهذا واديا من الغنم
ثم اتى (الملاك)الابرص في صورته وهيئته فقال
رجل مسكين قد انقطعت بي الجبال في سفري فلا بلاغ لي اليوم الا بالله ثم بك
اسالك بالذي اعطاك اللون الحسن والجلد الحسن بعيرا اتبلغ به سفري
فقال الحقوق كثيره
فقال كاني اعرفك الم تكن ابرص يقذرك الناس فقيرا فاعطاه الله
قال انما ورثت هذا المال كابرا عن كابر
قال ان كنت كاذبا صيرك الله الى ما كنت
واتى الاقرع في صورته وهيئته فقال له مثل ذلك ورد عليه مثل ما رد الاول
قال ان كنت كاذبا صيرك الله الى ما كنت 
ثم اتى الاعمى في صورته وهيئته فقال له مثل ما قال
فقال قد كنت يوما اعمى فرد الله علي بصري فحذ ما شئت ودع ما شئت فوالله لا اجهدك
اليوم لشيء اخذته لله فقال امسك مالك فانما ابتليتم فقد رضي الله عنك وسخط على صاحبيك
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

مختصر كيف تكوني وفيّةمع الله..

إنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى حقٌّ عليك أن توفِّي له وان تطيعيهِ فقد أعطاكِ من لم يعطيه أحد على وجه الأرض من الناس لكِ ,ورزقكِ وأنعم عليكِ بنعمٍ كثيرة منها نعمة الإسلام ومن أجلّها
فهو يستحق منكِ أن تلبّي كل ما أمره أن تطيعيه وأن لا تقدمي أحدا على طاعته مهما كان وأن تجعلِ هم حياتكِ الأكبر السعي لرضائه وأن تترك من نهاكِ عنه وأن تتقربي إلى ما أمرك به
قال تعالى (وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله) 
وإنّ نعم الله لا تحصى ولا تعد 
ممكن أنكِ فكرتِ كيف تكوني وفيّة مع من قدّم لكِ معروفا من زوج وأهل وصديق ....
ولكن هل فكرتِ يومًا كيف تكوني وفيّة مع الله جلّ جلاله ؟؟؟؟
إذا فكرتِ بهذا فأنا أعطيك أمورا راجية أن تجعليها أساسًا في حياتك
منها.....
منها الإيمان به وبرسوله وبكتبه وملائكته
وبعد أن تؤمنِ بهذا وتقّري به أنتِ مؤمنه ثمّ عليكِ أن تعرفي هذا.
فتعرفي الله حقّ معرفته فتطعِ ما أمرك وتجتنبِ ما نهاكِ فتتركِ الحرام وتتحلي باللباس الدين وعفة النفس 
وتطيعِ رسوله.
قال تعالى(من أطاع الرسول فقد أطاع الله) وتطيعِ كل ما أمره نبيّ الله فإذا ورد عنه حديثا في السنة عن شيءٍ أمر باجتنابه فلعيكِ أن تمتثلِ أمره ولا تقولي هذا ليس بالقرآن فإن الله قد أمركِ بطاعته ولن تكوني وفيّة مع الله إلا بطاعتك رسولهِ 
وتعرفين كتبه حق معرفه فكتاب الله من أجل الكتب عجزت الإنس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله فهذا كلام الله وليس كلا بشر وإذا أمرك الله أمرًا بكتابه بحلالٍ أو حرامٍ فلا تستطيعِ أن تقولي قال شيخي قال: كذا وقال آخر كذا فإنك أنت وشيخك وشيخ شيخك مجبرون على طاعةِ الله ورسوله.
وبعد أن عرفت هذا عليك الآن بالدعوة إلى ما أمركِ الله به فكما رفعتِ الجهل عن نفسكِ فارفعي الجهل عن غيركِ 
واصبري عن أيّ أذى فمها بلغَ أذى من حولك فلن تتأذى كما تأذى قبلك من أنباء ورسل
ومع ذلك فإنهم صبروا وأدّوْ واجبهم بقدر ما يستطاعوا
يقول الله عز وجل:{ لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزّروه وتوقّروه وتسبّحوه بكرة وأصيلا* إن الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله يد الله فوق أيديهم، فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد الله عليه فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما} الفتح 9_10.
ويقول الله عز وجل مخاطبا بني إسرائيل:{ يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأوفوا بعهدي أوف بعهدكم واياي فارهبون} البقرة 40


هذا مختصر عن الوفاء مع الله فإذا فعلت ما ذكرته بالنية الصالحة فأنتِ بإذن الله من الفتيات الوفيات الداعيات الذي يفتقر مجتمعنا منهنّ


يتبع.....

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

خيانة الدين 
يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول ) قال السدي : كانوا يسمعون الشيء من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيفشونه ، حتى يبلغ المشركين . 

وقال الزهري والكلبي : نزلت الآية في أبي لبابة ، هارون بن عبد المنذر الأنصاري ، من بني عوف بن مالك ، وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حاصر يهود قريظة إحدى وعشرين ليلة ، فسألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصلح على ما صالح عليه إخوانهم من بني النضير ، على أن يسيروا إلى إخوانهم إلى أذرعات وأريحاء من أرض الشام ، فأبى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعطيهم ذلك إلا أن ينزلوا على حكم سعد بن معاذ ، فأبوا وقالوا : أرسل إلينا أبا لبابة بن عبد المنذر ، وكان مناصحا لهم ، لأن ماله وولده وعياله كانت عندهم ، فبعثه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وآتاهم ، فقالوا له : يا أبا لبابة ما ترى أننزل على حكم سعد بن معاذ؟ فأشار أبو لبابة بيده على حلقه أنه الذبح ، فلا تفعلوا ، قال أبو لبابة : والله ما زالت قدماي من مكانهما حتى عرفت أني قد خنت الله ورسوله ثم انطلق على وجهه ولم يأت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشد نفسه على سارية من سواري المسجد وقال : والله لا أذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى أموت أو يتوب الله علي فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خبره قال : أما لو جاءني لاستغفرت له فأما إذا فعل ما فعل فإني لا أطلقه حتى يتوب الله عليه ، فمكث سبعة أيام ، لا يذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى خر مغشيا عليه ثم تاب الله عليه ، فقيل له : يا أبا لبابة قد تيب عليك ، فقال : لا والله لا أحل نفسي حتى يكون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الذي يحلني ، فجاءه فحله بيده ، ثم قال أبو لبابة : يا رسول الله إن من تمام توبتي أن أهجر دار قومي التي أصبت فيها الذنب وأن أنخلع من مالي كله ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يجزيك الثلث فتصدق به " ، فنزلت فيه " [ ص: 348 ] لا تخونوا الله والرسول " . ( وتخونوا أماناتكم ) أي : ولا تخونوا أماناتكم ( وأنتم تعلمون ) أنها أمانة . وقيل : وأنتم تعلمون أن ما فعلتم ، من الإشارة إلى الحلق ، خيانة . 

قال السدي : إذا خانوا الله والرسول فقد خانوا أماناتهم . 

وقال ابن عباس : لا تخونوا الله بترك فرائضه والرسول بترك سنته وتخونوا أمانتكم . 

قال ابن عباس : هي ما يخفى عن أعين الناس من فرائض الله ، والأعمال التي ائتمن الله عليها . 

قال قتادة : اعلموا أن دين الله أمانة فأدوا إلى الله - عز وجل - ما ائتمنكم عليه من فرائضه وحدوده ، ومن كانت عليه أمانة فليؤدها إلى من ائتمنه عليها . 

( واعلموا أنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة ) قيل : هذا أيضا في أبي لبابة ، وذلك أن أمواله وأولاده كانوا في بني قريظة ، فقال ما قال خوفا عليهم . 

وقيل : هذا في جميع الناس . أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي - إملاء - وأخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي ، قالا حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد الإسفراييني أنا محمد بن محمد بن رزمويه حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن غالب ، حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى ، حدثنا عبد الله بن لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن عروة عن عائشة أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتي بصبي فقبله وقال : " أما إنهم مبخلة مجبنة وإنهم لمن ريحان الله - عز وجل - " . 

( وأن الله عنده أجر عظيم ) لمن نصح الله ورسوله وأدى أمانته
يتبع..........

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

ماذا قيل عن الخيانة....
قال الله تعالى: وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة فانبذ إليهم علىسواء إن الله لا يحب الخائنين [الأنفال:58]. 
والخيانة من سمات النفاق للحديث: ((آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا ائتمن خان))([1]). 
وأشد الناس فضيحة يوم القيامة هم الخائنون، للحديث: ((لكل غادر لواء يوم القيامة يقال: هذه غدرة فلان))([2])
وخيانة العقيدة: وعقيدتنا: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله، وللعقيدة نواقض كما أن للوضوء نواقض، ونواقض العقيدة أن تستحل ما حرّم الله أو أن تنكر أمراً أمر الله به قال تعالى: ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا وقيل ادخلا النار مع الداخلين [التحريم:10]. والخيانة هنا هي خيانة الدين لا الفاحشة قال ابن كثير :إن نساء الأنبياء معصومات عن الوقوع في الفاحشة لحرمة الأنبياء.
قال ابن عباس: كانت خيانتهما أنهما كانتا على غير دينهما فكانت امرأة نوح تطلع على سر نوح فإذا آمن مع نوح أحد أخبرت الجبابرة من قوم نوح به، وأما امرأة لوط فكانت إذا أضاف لوط أحدا أخبرت به أهل المدينة ممن يعمل السوء.
قال تعالى: يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون [الأنفال:27]. يقول عروة بن الزبير: أي لا تظهروا لرسول الله من الحق ما يرضى به منكم ثم تخالفوه في السر إلى غيره فإن في ذلك هلاككم، وللحديث: ((لأعلمن أقواما يأتون يوم القيامة بأعمال كجبال تهامة بيضاء فيجعلها الله هباء منثورا أما أنهم إخوانكم ومن جلدتكم ويأخذون من الليل كما تأخذون ولكنهم قوم إذا خلو بمحارم الله انتهكوها))
____

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيك ونفع بكِ هوازن
في انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتكِ الطيبة النافعة.

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

,جميل جدا أسأل الله أن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل   ,,جزاك الله خيرا ,

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بكِ هوازن
> في انتظار المزيد من موضوعاتكِ الطيبة النافعة.


وفيكم بارك اختي التوحيد جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

> ,جميل جدا أسأل الله أن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل   ,,جزاك الله خيرا ,


آمين آمين باركَ الله فيكِ وزقكِ الجنّة

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

نحن (العرب المسلمين) بريئين منكِ..
إليكِ أيّتها الفتاة التي خنتِ دينكِ فلا تملكِ أيّ عذر أقول لكِ يا من خنتِ هذا الدين العظيم 
نحن برييّن منكِ ومن أمثالكِ
ومن أشنع ما تقون به الفتاة المسلمه.
أن تسافر الفتاة من بلدها إلى الغرب أو إلى بلاد لا يُجْبر فيه لبس الحجاب فإذا وصلت المطار نزعت عباءتها وخمارها ولبست كلبسهم بل وأفضح من ذلك.
وسهرت معهم في سهراتهم الرديئة وجلست بمجالس مختلطة ربما أنّ الأجنبية لا تقبل فيها وإذا سألها أحد هم عن اسمها غيرته من عربيًّ إلى أجنبيّ وإذا سألوها عن جنسيّتها غيرته من عربيّ إلى أجنبي ؟؟
وإذا قالت: اسمها وجنسيتها وأنها مسلمه أليس هذا عبئا عليها وعلى بلادها لا سيما إذا كانت (السعودية) سيستحقرونها 
فهي خانت الدين وإذا كانت من في بلاد الله الحرمين فهي تصلّي وتصوم وتفعل ما يفعله الفتيّاتِ الصالحات من حولها وإما إذا خرجت من هذا البلد ظنّت أن الله ليس مطّلع على عيوبها وعلى ما تقوم به 
فلِمَ الخيانة إذا ؟؟
والخيانة من كل النواحي تدل على ضَعف شخصيّة الفتاة فمهما كانت فعلى الفتاة أن تكون واضحة وثابتة برأيها وقناعتها أين ما كانت 
والخائنة أيضا (تكون ذو وجهين) وهذا ما زال في زمننا هذا فعافانا الله
تكبر الخيانة وتكبر دائنة صاحبتها إذا كانت تعرف الدين معرفة حق فهذه خيانة تُستحقر صاحبتها ديننا وإسلامنا إذا عرفه الأجانب وأكابر المعارضين له أسلموا وساروا على منهجه فكثير نسمع بشعيٍّ أو مسيحيٍّ يكونون كبرين في مقامهم بإسلامهم فإذا عرفوا الدين حقا التجئوا إليه 
وقلّ ما نسمع أنّ عالما من علمائنا الأجلّاء أو طالب علمٍ قوي ارتدّ عن دينه إلى مسيحيٍّ أو شيعيٍّ قبلّ قلّ هذا لأنهم حين عرفوا الله حق معرفته فمن التفاهة أن يرتدوا عنه ومن الدين
وكـ المرأة التي خرجت على التلفاز الكاذبة قالت:إني قد تربية على الإسلام وعرفته ولم أراه حقّا لا شيء فيه فخرجت منه إلى النصرانية وقامت الرديئة ونزعت حجابها أمام المقدم وأمام الناس والقناة معروفه جدا .
انظروا إلى الإساءة 
لو سألتها سؤال ,في الدين لم تعرف إجابته ولكن ما قامت به إلّا لشهرة فحصّلت هذه الشهر بالكذب والخيانة ونزع الحجاب .
فما استفادت غير الطلاق من زوجها وغير شتمٍ لها والله المستعان
ديننا لا يريد هؤلاء ونطلب منهم العيش في بلاد الغرب فهي تليق بأمثالهم 
وديننا لا يريد غير الفتاة التي تحب دينها ومخلصة فيه ولا يكون همها إلا الدعوة ونصرة هذا الدين والدفاع عنه فنقول لهذه الفتاة نحن نفتقر إليك ونطلبك فامضي إلينا وانصري دينك ودعوتك
يتبع...

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفاء الفتاةلأهلها
فإنّ وفاءالفتاة إلى أهلها وحفظ جميلهم يجعل مقام الفتاة عند أهلها كبير جدا خاصة إذا كان ذلك بعد زواجها 
فإن من الفتيات من إذا استقرت في بيتها نسيت أهلها ولم تعد لزيارتهم ولا السؤال عنهم أيضا والله المستعان
فعلى الفتاة أن لا تنكر جميل أهلها الذين ربّوها على هذه التربية الإسلامية وأعطوها كل ما تحتاجه وهي صغيره فإذا بلغوا من الكبر نصيبا فيكون دورها أن تعطيهم من شبابها عونا ما أعطوهم هم في شبابهم .
وبذالك تخدمهم قدر استطاعتها وخاصة الأم والأب فإن برّهما واجب وقد دل الشرع في ذلك 
فال تعالى: 
(ولا تقل لهما أف) فكيف بالذي يضربهما ويهينهما والقصص في ذلك كثيرة
فكم نحتاج للمزيد من التطور في هذا الشأن 
عن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( دخلت الجنة فسمعت فيها قراءة قلت من هذا؟ فقالوا : حارثة بن النعمان ) فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كذلكم البر كذلكم البر [ وكان أبر الناس بأمه ] ) رواه ابن وهب في الجامع وأحمد في المسند.
فعينا أن نكثر من بر والدينا ومهما أقنعنا أنفسان بأنّا بارين فهم أدّو لنا أكثر 
ويكون ذلك :
بطاعتهما وعدم عصيانهم بشيء طلبوه منا وما أجمل أن تكوني من المميزين عند والديك بأنك (باره)
ووفيه لهم
و. وأن تقدميهم على غيرهم من الناس
وأيضا أن لا تسمحي لأحد أن يسئ لهم أمامك وخاصة إن لم يكونا موجودين 
وأيضا عدم رفع الصوت عليهم وتذكري أن لا تكوني ناجحة في حياتكِ إلا إذا كان راضيين عنكِ
و الدعاء لهم فتستطيعين البر لهما وهم ميّتون والحج عنهما
و.إكرام أصدقائهما فيكون ذلك فخرا لوالديك أمامهم
و.الصدقة عنهما فإنّ أجر ذلك كبير
و.وحث أبنائك عل بّرهما وعدم الإساءة إليهما
و.تدعيهم على بيتك وتكثرِ من زيارتهم أو الاتصال بهم .
و.التعظيم من شأنهما خاصة إن كنت قد بلغت منصبا في أمور متتعددة أن تكثر من ذكرهما 
واعلمي انك لولا والديك لما كنت الآن 
وحق الوالدين عظيم ، ومهما تكلمنا فلن نعطيهم حقهم. فبرّهما قرين التوحيد ، وشكرهما مقرون بشكر الله عز وجل , والإحسان إليهما من أجل الأعمال ، وأحبها إلى الكبير المتعال. 

قال الله عز وجل : ( وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً ) النساء/ 36. 

وقال الله تعالى : ( قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلاَّ تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً ) الأنعام/ 151. 

وقال تبارك وتعالى : ( وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوا إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً * وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُلْ رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيراً ) الإسراء 23، 24. 

وقال عز وجل : ( وَوَصَّيْنَا الإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْناً عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنْ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ ) لقمان/ 14. 

والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة جداً ، منها ما رواه البخاري (527) ومسلم (85) عن عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قَالَ : سَأَلْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَيُّ الْعَمَلِ أَحَبُّ إِلَى اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : الصَّلاةُ عَلَى وَقْتِهَا . قَالَ : ثُمَّ أَيٌّ ؟ قَالَ : ثُمَّ بِرُّ الْوَالِدَيْنِ . قَالَ : ثُمَّ أَيٌّ ؟ قَالَ : الْجِهَادُ فِي سَبِيلِ الله
يتبع...

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصة في وفاء فتاة لأهلها

معلمة في أحد المدارس جميلة وخلوقة سألوها زميلاتها في العمل لماذا لم 
تتزوجي مع انك تتمتعين بالجمال ؟ 



فقالت : هناك امرأة لها من البنات خمس فهددها زوجها إن ولدت بنت 
فسيتخلص منها وفعلا ولدت بنت فقام الرجل ووضع البنت عند باب المسجد بعد صلاة العشاء وعند صلاة الفجر وجدها لم تؤخذ فاحضرها إلى المنزل.



وكل يوم يضعها عند المسجد وبعد الفجر يجدها ! سبعة أيام مضت على هذا الحال وكانت والدتها تقرأ عليها ...



المهم ملّ الرجل فاحضرها وفرحت بها الأم .. حملت الأم مرة أخرى وعاد الخوف من جديد فولدت هذه المرة ذكرا ولكن البنت الكبرى ماتت ثم حملت بولد آخر فماتت البنت الأصغر من الكبرى !! 


وهكذا إلى أن ولدت خمسة أولاد وتوفيت البنات الخمس …!! 

وبقيت البنت السادسة التي كان يريد والدها التخلص منها !! 

وتوفيت الأم وكبرت البنت وكبر الأولاد . 



قالت المعلمة أتدرون من هي هذه البنت التي أراد والدها التخلص منها؟؟ 


إنها أنا 

تقول لهذا السبب لم أتزوج لأن والدي ليس له أحد يرعاه وهو كبير في 
السن وأنا أحضرت له خادمة وسائق أما إخواني الخمسة الأولاد فيحضرون لزيارته منهم من يزوره كل شهر مرة ومنهم يزوره كل شهرين !! أما أبي فهو دائم البكاء ندما على ما فعله بي ...
__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

ذكر الشيخ عصام العويد وفقه الله تعالى في احدى محاضراته هذه القصة العجيبه:


يقول:

رجل قد تراكمت عليه الديون واقلقه همها واشله كربها


جاء احد معارفه من كبار السن اصحاب الملايين وقال له:

انا اسدد عنك جميع ديونك بشرط:

تزوجني ابنتك ذات ال 21 سنه 

ففرح المدين ووافق مباشره


كل شيء يهون ولاهم الدين


فاسرع الى بيته واخبر ابنته 


وقال يا فلانه ****لله ستنتهي مشكلة الديون التي علي


ابو فلان سيسددها كامله لكن بشرط ..

ان ازوجك اياه

فبهتت البنت

وانقلب وجهها

وتغير لونها

وتكتمت ابتسامتها

وقالت: لكن انا في بداية شبابي حرام ان اقضي بقية عمري مع هذا العجوز !!!! 


قال الاب: ياابنتي ارجوك وافقي دعينا ننتهي من مشكلة الديون ارجوكي وافقي


فرفضت البنت بشدة واعتذرت من ابيها 

فألح الاب وحاول وترجى لكن لافائدة فنزلت الدمعه حرى من عين الاب


اذ تلاشت جميع الاحلام وعاودته الهموم والغموم


مع هذا النقاش ومع اشتداده بين الاب وابنتة كانت الاخت الصغرى 


ذات ال ( 18 سنه ) تسمع مايدور فدخلت على نزول تلك الدمعات من الاب .....


وقالت ياابي ماذا يريد ابو فلان (العجوز ) ويسدد ديوننا ؟

قال بسرعه: يريد فلانه لكنها رفضت ......


فتقدمت البنت الصغرى الى الاب وقبلت راسه وقالت ياابي لاتحمل

هم انا موافقه ان اتزوجه على ان تنتهي مشكلة ديونك


فقام الاب فزعا وقال هل صحيح انتي موافقه على زواجه ؟


قالت: نعم ,, اذا كان في زواجي تفريجا لهمك ,,,


فقام الاب مسرعا الى ذالك العجوز المليونير وقال يا ابو فلان 


البنت ذات ال ( 21 سنه ) اعتذرت وعندي ابنة ذات (18 سنه ) موافقه على الزواج منك ,,


مارايك ؟؟


ابتسم العجوز وقال : -



افضل وافضل ,,,



فعقد العجوز على البنت ذات ال (18) وحدد وقت الزواج 


وتم تسديد جميع الديون وعادت البسمة للاب الضعيف والذي

لايدري يشكر ابنته والتي حلت ازمته ,,,


بتوفيق الله ,,


وقبل الدخول بايام يسره 

جاء خبر العجوز بانه توفي ولحق بالرفيق الاعلى

فجاءللفتاة من ( الارث) مايقا رب ال 15 مليون ريال 


فانفقت على اهلها وبيتها ووالدها

فكان فتحا لها





برت بوالدها فرزقها الله من حيث لم تحتسب



فما اعظم بركة الوالدين..

----------


## مروة عاشور

رائع أختنا هوازن

نتابع معكِ بشغف , والله أسأل ألا يحرمكِ الأجر وأن يبارك لنا فيكِ..

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفيكم بارك أختنا الغالية توحيد جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

خيانة الفتاة أهلها:
وهذا ممّا لا يتحمله ألأهل إذا قامت به الفتاة عند نضوجها وهوَ (خيانتها) لهم فتنسى معروفَ أهلها عليها وفي لحظةٍ تنسى أنّهم ربوها تنسى والدها ووالدتها الذينَ لطالما ما تمنى أن يروْ ابنتهم كبرت وأصبحت عزّ شبابها وقوّتها وفتوتها لتعوضهم على ما فات منها ولتجزئهم أجر ما فعلوه معها ولتخدمهم ولتعينهم
فكيف بالتي زادتهم بلاءً وفضيحةً ؟؟
يقولون الفتيات نحن الآن في زمن التطور والتقنية والذي نفعل بهِ ما يحلوا بنا فماذا يمعنا فقد هرم والديّنا وكبرا
فتنكر جميلهم وجميل شقائهم عليها وتربيتهم لها فتكون الكارثة حينها أن تخونهم
فتذهب وتعيش في بيتها وتنعم مع وجها وأولادها وتنساهم ولا تصل رحمهم وتخزيهم أمام الناس
ويكون عدم بلائها بأهلها بــِ
1_أن تخونهم بصحبة شاب بدون معرفتهم
2_أن تتزوج وتنساهم ولا تصل رحمهم ولا تتفقدهم
3_الصراخ في وجههما وقد سمعنا بمن (يضرب!!)والله المستعان!!
4_حرمانهم ممّا يحبون وفعل ما يكرهون
5_عدم الاعتناء بهم ومعوناتهم عند المرض والفقر.
6_(كسر)خاطرهم بكلمة تجرحهم
7_أن لا تهتمِ بعلاقة أهلك مع أولادك ولا تحثّيهم عليهم فتجعلِ أولادكِ بارّين بأهل زوجك وأمه وأبوه فقط
8_ميل كالم لأهل زوجك وتقديمهم على أهلك
9_أن لا ترديهم بشيءٍ طلبوه منكِ تعليمهم إيّاهفهذه الأشياء من إحدى ما يكرهكِ فيه أهلك
فتكوني أنتِ خائنة ناكرة المعروف معروف من ربّاكِ معروف من كان يحلم بكِ معروف من سهر معكِ
ولم تبالي بوجه أباك وإخوانكِ أمام الناس من تصرفكِ التي فضختيهم بها لم تفكّري بعرضكِ لا سيما إذا كانت صحبة محرمه مع شاب فهذا أكثر ما نشر في زماننا وكثرت بهذه القصص
فعــــــفانا الله وإيّاكنّ من هذه الفتيات وزوّدنا بلباس ِ السترِ والعفافِ ورزقن برّ والدينا والوفاءِ بجميلهم.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

كلام جميل جدا كتبه احد الإخوه في صيدِ الفوائد
قيل : السعيد من وعظ بغيره . . وقيل : الوقاية خير من العلاج. .
في السطور التالية سأذكر بعض النتائج المتوقعة لمن دخلت عالم المعاكسات . .
وفيها عبرة وعظة لكل فتاة سواء ممن حماها الله من سلوك هذه الطرق المظلمة لكي تزداد يقينا وبعدا عنها ولكي تحذر وتحذّر من تراه من الفتيات . .
وكذلك من تفكر أومن ليس عندها مانع في إنشاء علاقة محرمة ولكن لم تأتي لها الفرصة المناسبة . . 
فهذه النتائج كفيلة بإذن الله بأن تجعلها تغير من نظرتها إلى هذه المعاكسات وتفر منها . . 
وكذلك من وقعت ممن لا زالت في وحل هذه المعاكسات المحرمة. . ! 
فستكون بإذن الله خير معين لها على ترك هذه الطرق المظلمة . .
وكل هذا بعد أن تستعين الفتاة بالله سبحانه وتعالى . . 

ولتعلم كل فتاة أن كل هذه النتائج التي سأذكرها كانت بدايتها [ خطوة من خطوات الشيطان. .! ] تساهلت بها الفتاة في البداية ثم لم تشعر إلا وهي في المصيدة . .! وخطوات الشيطان تتعدد وتتنوع وخاصة مع تطور وسائل الاتصالات والتقنية ولعلي أذكر بعض منها على السبيل المثال لا الحصر . .
فقد تكون الخطوة الأولى بالرد على المتصل أو الاتصال عليه وسواء كان ذلك لأجل التسلية وقضاء الوقت كما تدعيه بعض الفتيات التي لا تتعدى نظرتها إلى تحت أقدامها ! 
أو لأجل معرفة ماهية المتصل أو لأجل تأديبه بسبب إزعاجه لها كما يخيّل لبعضهن ممن زادت ثقتها بنفسها في مثل هذه الأحوال الخطيرة ! أو عن طريق غرف الدردشة والمحادثات و المنتديات في النت والتي يلتقي فيها الجنسين من غير حسيب ولا رقيب . . ! أو عن طريق البلوتوث في الجوال . . وغير ذلك . .
وفي كل هذه الخطوات يقوم المعاكس بالدخول على الفتاة من حيث لا تشعر بأساليب وتفنن وخداع قد لا تحس بها الفتاة إلا إذا وقعت . .! ثم لا تسل عن الخطوات الأخرى التي كان منشؤها الخطوة الأولى . .!

لذلك أرجو من الفتاة أن تقرأ هذه النتائج المتوقعة لكل من سلكت هذه الطرق بكل تأني وتمهل وتحكّم عقلها وتتخيل كيف حال من وقع لها شيء من هذه النتائج لا قدر الله . .! 

وقد اجتهدت في ترتيبها وجمعها ثم جعلتها على شكل نقاط مختصرة مع بعض التعليقات اليسيرة وكل ذلك لأجل أن تتمعني فيها وتتخيلي شناعتها . . ! ولتتذكر الفتاة أن حدوث بعضها كافٍ لتصور شناعة هذه العلاقة المشينة ! 

1. [ خيانة ] الفتاة لوالديها وأهلها الذين وثقوا بها وذلك في محادثة رجل أجنبي عنها .
2.عند حدوث [ الفضيحة ] فإنها ستلحق أهل الفتاة وعائلتها ولن تقتصر على الفتاة .
3. تسبب الفتاة في تشويه [ سمعة ] إخوانها وأخواتها وابتعاد الخطاب عنها وعن أخواتها .
4. إيقاع الفتاة نفسها في وضع [ محرج ] تعظ أصابع الندم عليه وذلك عندما تريد الخلاص بسب امتلاك مقاطع لصوتها وصورها ورسائلها فتكون تابعة وأسيرة للمعاكس .
5. [ امتهان كرامة ] الفتاة من الذئاب البشرية كالدمية يتصرفون فيها كيف شاءوا.
6. استنزاف الفتاة [ لعاطفتها ومشاعرها ] وصرفها لمن لا يستحقها وذلك في تعلقها بالمعاكس وسماع كلمات الحب والغرام منه. . لذلك لتثق كلفتاة ثقة كاملة أن من صرفت عاطفتها في هذه المعاكسات فلن تكون مساوية تماما لمن أبقتها وحافظت عليها حتى الزواج. .! وقيل : من تعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه . .!
7. ارتكاب [ الآثام المتتالية ] والتي تأتي متتابعة منذ محادثة المعاكس [ محادثة المعاكس بخضوع في القول , قول وسماع الكلام اللين والفاحش والبذيء , الخروج بدون علم الأهل ومع رجل غريب , انتهاك حرمة البيت وإدخال رجل غريب في البيت , الخلوة والركوب بدون محرم , كشف الوجه والتبرج والسفور , اللباس الفاضح والعاري , الاجتماع بأكثر من شاب , ...الخ ]
8. [ تصوير ] الفتاة وانتشار صورها . 
9. جرأة بعض المعاكسين وذلك في [ طلب أخت من يعاكسها ] وذلك عندما ينتهي منها وقد يكون ذلك رغما عن أنفها .

10. [ فعل الزنا ] قال تعالى : { وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَا إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا } قال السعدي في تفسيره : [ والنهي عن قربانه أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعله لأن ذلك يشمل النهي عن جميع مقدماته ودواعيه فإن: \" من حام حول الحمى يوشك أن يقع فيه \" خصوصا هذا الأمر الذي في كثير من النفوس أقوى داع إليه. ووصف الله الزنى وقبحه بأنه { كَانَ فَاحِشَةً } أي: إثما يستفحش في الشرع والعقل والفطر لتضمنه التجري على الحرمة في حق الله وحق المرأة وحق أهلها أو زوجها وإفساد الفراش واختلاط الأنساب وغير ذلك من المفاسد. وقوله: { وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا } أي: بئس السبيل سبيل من تجرأ على هذا الذنب العظيم ] وفي الحديث \"يا أمة محمد إن من أحد أغير من الله أن يزني عبده أو تزني أمته\" رواه مسلم.
11. أمراض يعاقب الله بها من يفعلون الزنا [ الايدز ] من أعظم العقوبات .
12. [ تكرار ] الزنا وفعل الفاحشة بالفتاة من أكثر من شخص .

13. الفضيحة والعار بعد [ حمل السفاح ] ! 
14. [ أبناء الزنا ] والتسبب في ولادة أبناء غير شرعيين [ دار التوجيه ] والخاصة باللقطاء ! خير مثال وخير واعظ . . ! فمجرد سؤال الشاب والفتاة نفسيهما هذا السؤال : من أين أتى هؤلاء..؟ كفيل بردع الشاب والفتاة وأن لا يكونا سببا في تكثير هؤلاء ممن لا ذنب لهم ..!
15. [ إسقاط الجنين ] جريمة عظيمة وإزهاق للنفس وذلك خوفا من الفضيحة !
16. [ قتل الفتاة ] للتخلص منها بعد فعل الفاحشة بها .
17. [ الندم وتأنيب الضمير ] بسب ما جنته الفتاة من آثار ونتائج هذه المعاكسات ولكن بعد فوات كل شيء , أين أنتِ قبل حدوث كل هذا فالوقاية خير من العلاج. !
18. [ تأخر أو رفض ] الزواج بسبب الفضيحة أو خوف الفتاة من اكتشاف أمرها .
19. [ الشكوك ] بعد الزواج سواء من الزوج أو الزوجة ممن سبق لهم المعاكسات وتنغيص الحياة بذلك . 

20. استمرار المعاكسات بعد الزواج والوقوع في الخيانة ومن ثم [ فساد الزواج ] . 
21. نظرة المعاكس للفتاة لأجل [ الاستمتاع بها ] ثم يتركها كالعلك الذي ذهب طعمه ! 
22. [ ثم ماذا ]. . . معاكسات ومكالمات وكلمات حب وتعلق ورسائل وخروج والتقاء وتسكع بالأسواق و. .و. .الخ . . بعد ذلك لتتذكر الفتاةبعد أن ذهبت اللذة والمتعة. .وبقي الألم والحسرة وشؤم المعصية. .هذه الأسئلة : أين من كان يتغنى بجمالك الساحر . .؟ وبصوتك الناعم. .؟ وبمظهرك الباهر. . ؟ أين هو الآن ..؟ فبعد أن ذهب كل شيء ..أين هم الآن ..لا أحد . .! إذن لتختصري هذا الطريق الواضح لكل من وفقها الله بأن تتجنبي هذه الطرق المظلمة ولتعلمي علم اليقين أن الخاسر والملام أنتِ فقط . .!

إلى غير ذلك من النتائج المتوقعة. .

همسة . . 
قد يأتي الشيطان ويقول للفتاة بأن حدوث هذه النتائج فيه شيء من المبالغة وقد يكون ذلك من شياطين الإنس من الجنسين ممن يهوّنون أمر المعاكسات . .! بل قد يأتي من يشجع الفتاة على المعاكسات وأنها قادرة على تجنب الوقوع في مثل هذه النتائج . .! 
وقد تصدق الفتاة هذا الوهم وأنها قادرة على حفظ نفسها من الوقوع في بعض هذه النتائج بل قد تغتر بذكائها وتتبجح بين صديقاتها . . ! ولكن هذا الوهم لا يلبث أن يتبدد عندما ترى أنها وقعت في المصيدة . . ! وأنها صارت أسيرة لمن تعاكسه يتصرف بها كيف شاء . .! إذن أين ذكائها وفطنتها . .!
بل قد تنجو بعض الفتيات من بعض المعاكسين وهذا يزيدها اغترارا بأنه لن يستطيع أحد جرها إلى ما لا تريده . . نعم قد يحدث مثل هذا ولكن العبرة بالنهايات . . والشاذ لا حكم له. . وقد تنجو هذه وتلك ولكن من يضمن لك أنتِ النجاة مثلهن. .! وتذكري : أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل. .!

أخيرا أمر مهم لابد من توضيحه . . 

هذه النتائج جمعتها واستقصيتها من القصص المتكررة والتي انتهى بعضها نهاية مأساوية . .! 
وهذا لا يعني أن من وقعت أن الوقت قد مضى عليها. . بل ينبغي أن ترجع في الوقت الذي أفاقت فيه وتغتنم ما من الله عليها بصدق التوبة إلى الله وتعزم على أن لا تعود وتكثر من الاستغفار ومن الأعمال الصالحة وتستعين بالله سبحانه وتعالى وتحاول أن تشغل نفسها بكل ما ينسيها ما مضى ويبعدها عنه وكذلك لا تخبر أي أحدا بماضيها بل تحمد الله على أن ستر عليها إلا إذا كان هناك حاجة كاستعانة بمن يساعدها على التخلص ممن تعاكسه كأخ أو قريب عاقل أو ناصح مشفق وذلك بعد استعانتها بالله سبحانه وتعالى . . 
إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ [هود : 88]
أسأل الله أن يحفظ ويبصر بنات المسلمين من كل خطر وشر . . آمين.
والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم . . 

__________________

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

وفاء الفتاة لصديقاتهاالصداقة والأخوة شيء عظيم الصداقة الحقيقة تحتاج لمشاعر صادقة مشاعر حانية وأخوية ليكون شعوب المحبّ كشعور الحبيب
فإذا بادر هذا الشعور الفتاة لصديقتها 
فيترتب عليها أمور وللتذكير نحن نتكلّم الآن عن الفتاة الذكيّة العاقلة الداعية التي تستطيع كسب جمهور بتعاملها ووفائها الحسن
فالأمور التي عليها الفتاة أن تجعلها أساسا في حيتها ومع صديقاتها والفتيات بعمرها بشكل عام..

*أن تكون الفتاة مثال للوفاء لصديقتها 
*أن تكون الفتاة القدوة لصديقاتها ويكون هذا بـ المحافظة على الصلاة إذا اجتمعت معهم
*أن تكون الفتاة القدوة بتذكير صديقتها والحث عليهم بالبرّ والصيام والإكثار من ذكر الله
*أن تمنع الفتاة استغابة أحد أمامها وأن لا تجلس بأي مكان يستغاب به أحد زميلاتها ولتثبت الوفاء تقوم من المجلس أو تتصرف بما هو لائق حسب الزمن
*الابتعاد عن مجالس الفسق والسهرات الليليّة على ما حرّمه الله لتكون الفتاة هنا قدوة لغيرها
*إذا رأت الفتاة بصديقتها عيبا أو خطأ أرشدتها للصواب لتكون رمزَ العطاء والوفاء
*النصيحة النصيحة هذه عليها أن تلزمها كل داعية وكل فتية عرفت الله النصيحة لكل من عصا الله 
*إبداء الرأي إذا وقعت إحدى صديقاتها في مشكلة وان تجعل رأيها حكمة صحيحة 
*أن لا تتخلى عن أحد وتتفقد صديقتها وقد يظن بعض الفتيات أن هذا ذلا وهذا خطأ فقد كان النبي يتفقّد أصحابه
*أن تجعل مجالسهم كلها فائدة وفيها ذكر الله ولو كانت تقوم الفتاة بعمل نشطات مدرسيّة دعوية لزميلاتها وللفتيات فهذا شيء جميل 
فهذه الصفات والله لو إلتزمتها الفتاة لكانت الوفاء كلّه وكانت الصديقة التي يتمنّها الجميع وأنا أولاهنّ
فالوفاء والإخلاص في الصداقة دور كبير تجعل القلوب تحب هذه الفتيّة
فتكون هي وصديقاتها كـ الجبال الثابتة الذي لا تهزهم الرياح والقرآن والسنّة ثباتهم وسلاحهم
فالصديقة الوفيّة هي من تحب ونجدها في الأزمات هي التي لا تتخلى عن أحبّائها هيَ الني لم تعرف الخيانة ولم تراها يوما هي المسامحة هي الداعية هي المخلصة هي الذكيّة هي الفهيمة هي من عرفت كيف تتعامل مع عقول كثيرة من صديقاتاها وعاملت كل عقل بما يحب لتجذب الفتيات لصحبتها
يتبع...

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصّة في الوفاء في الصداقة..
سلمى وسآرهـ

مندو كانتا طفلتين لم تفترقا ابد.. كبرتا معا كأختين، حتى أنهما بدتا أختين فعلا.. لم تكن سلمى تجد السرور ما لم تكن معا سارة..، صحيح أنهما تسكنان في الحي ذاته إلا إنهما تمضيان اغلب الوقت معا، تأكلان معا, معا.. تدرسان معا,, تلعبان معا,, وتتوسل كل منهما لامها كي تنامان معا ،، لم تختلفا يوما قط ,,وقد زاد من قوة علاقتهما أن والدتيهما تعرفان بعضهما جيدا ,, ولأنهما في الصف ذاته وفي المدرسة ذاتها فقد كانتا لا تفترقان إلا ساعات قليله .. حتى إن معظم المعلمات في المدرسة اعتقدن إنهما أختين.., وكن يخلطن بينهما في كثير من الأحيان 
***************************

اتفقت سلمى وسارة على أن تحفظا كتاب الله تعالى معا وأن تراجع كل منهما حفظ الأخرى.., وبدأتا فعلا بدلك .. وفي درس التربية الاسلاميه كانت المعلمة تتحدث عن الأخوة في الله وطلبت من الطلبات إن يقمن بتطبيق الدرس عمليا فأعلنت سلمى وسارة أخوتهما أمام الجميع وتعانقتا عناقا ألهب حماس الزميلات فقمن يقلدنهن 
كانتا تتقاسمان كل شأ معا حتى الأحلام 
سنتزوج أخيبن,, (قالت سلمى)
وسنشترط عليهما إن نسكن في نفس العمارة (ردت سارة)ويرزقك الله بنتا وولدا وأنا كدالك فنزوج ابني لبنتك وبنتك لبنى ,,(تابعت سلمى بعد ضحكة )ياه...,,تنهدت سارة وأردفت ونصبح عجوز تين معا جدات لنفس الأحفاد..|| ويتعالى ضحكهما ..,,وتكبر أحلامهما .. ثم تصمت سلمى وتقول بلجة جادة ""هل تعرفين ماهو حلمي الحقيقي ؟
ما هو ؟
إن يكتبنا الله من أهل الجنة معا على سرر متقابلين 
تنهدت سارة واغرورقت عيناهما وتعانقتا
*****************

على غير العادة لم تحضر سلمى إلى المدرسة قلقت سارة قلقا شديدا, وما إن انتهى الدوام المدرسي حتى سارعت إلى منزل أختها في الله ..,,قرعت الباب وانتظرت طويلا , لكن لا احد,, سمعها احد الجيران لتأتي المفاجأة,,,
سلمى في المستشفى ,,,مريضه,,,,
أصيبت سلمى بمرض مفاجئ قلما يصيب من هم في عمرها, قال الأطباء أنها يجب أن تبقى تحت المراقبة في المستشفى وأن الأمل في علاجها ضعيف..بل لقد ازداد ألم أهلها عندما عرفوا أن هدا النوع من الأمراض يصيب جانبا من الدماغ يتعلق بالداكره ويؤدى إلى أن يفقد المريض ذاكرته شيئا فشيئا ...كانت الصدمة كبيره للجميع لمعلماتها ولصديقاتها ولكل من يعرف سلمى تلك الصبية التي لم تتجاوز السادسة عشر من عمرها ولعل الصدمة الأكبر كانت لسارة تؤم روحها وأختها في الله 
كانت سارة تزورها كل يوم وتجلس معها تراجع لها ما تحفظان معا من القران وتذاكر لها كل ما يفوتها من الدروس بل لقد كانت تنام عندها في أحيان كثيرة..
وفي موعد الزيارة اليومي وكلعاده ذهبت سارة إلى المستشفى لزيارة صديقتها ..فوجئت بولدة سلمى وأخواتها يبكون و قد سيطر عليهم حاله كبيره من الحزن و الأسى خفق قلبها بشده وخشيت أن يكون قد ألم بأختها مكروه..هرعت إلى أم سلمى وسألتها عن الأمر لتأتيها المفاجأة القاسية بدأت سلمى حالة النسيان التي اخبر عنها الأطباء قالت والدته والحزن يقطعها:
تصوري يا سارة لقد نسيتني أنا ,,لم تعرفني عندما دخلت عندها لم تعرف والدها ولا أخواتها نسيت كل شئ..
فجأة.فجأة ..هفت سارة في البداية كان تدريجيا..فقد سألتني لمادا هي في المستشفى ,,ثم سار الأمر بسرعة بسرعة كبيره وأجهشت والدة سلمى ببكاء مر حاولت سارة إن تخفف عنها لكنها هي كانت بحاجة لمن يخفف عنها سأدخل لأراها..قالت سارة وبيد مرتجفة أدارت مقبض ودخلت خلفها أم سلمى وولدها وإخوتها كانت سلمى تردد آيات من القران هتفت سارة فرحة :لم تنس ما حفظناه من آيات عندما كنت معها أمس صاحت ولدة سلمى هل هدا هو أخر حفظكما معا اجل كانت التعب يبدوا على وجه سلمى كانت شاحبة دابله حدقت في وجه سارة مليا ثم صاحت سارة أنت هنا دهش الجميع صاحت ألولده سلمى الله اكبر لم تنساك أنت أيضا اغرورقت عينا سارة وهرعت إلى صديقتها وأختها في الله تعانقتا وسط دموع الحاضرين شعرت سارة بحرارة جسد أختها ونبض قلبها كما لم تشعربه من قبل ووصلتها كلماتها متقطعه متعبه هامسة في ادنها على سرر متقابلين 
عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال قال صلى الله عليه وسلم إن من عباد الله لأناسا ما هم بالأنبياء والشهداء يغبطهم الأنبياء والشهداء يوم القيامه بمكانهم من الله قالوا :يارسول الله تخبرنا من هم؟
قال هم قوم تحابوا بروح الله على غير أرحام بينهم ولا أموال يتعاطونها فوالله إن وجوههم لنور وإنهم لعلى نور ولا يخافون آدا خاف الناس ولا يحزنون آدا حزن الناس وقرا هده الآية (إلا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون )

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

خيانةالفتاة صديقتها:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
أمّا بعد:
ومن أسوأ مما نذكر ان يقال (خانتني صديقتي أو زميلتي )
كيف !! أيتها الخائنة بعد طول الصداقة تفعلين هذا 
دائما نسمع الشيوخ وأ مّهاتنا يقولون: إيّاكم ورفقاء السوء 
رفيقات السوء هنّ شياطين. هنّ خبيثات 
يخدعن الفتاة البريئة يلعبنَ بأفكارها يغيرن مسير حياتها وأنا أظن أنّ أكثر تأثير يأتي للفتاة من صديقاتها
فهنّ نفس العمْر ونفس المدرسة ونفس الأفكار وأحيانا نفس المعاناة
فما حال هذا الخائنة ماذا استفادت عندما ضيعت صديقتها ما مرادها عندما ترى فتيات الإسلام يضعن بين يديها 
ولكن قلبها احبّ هذا وهوت نفسها الخيانة فأصبحت لا تعيش إلا على هذ الطريقة
أصبحت فريضة عندها 
تلبس قناعا أول الصداقة _قناع مؤقت_ فتراها ذات خلق عالي لا تعرف بلسنها (إلا أنا أحبك يا صديقتي وانا كذا وأنا كذا...وهذا كلام الفتيات المعروف
تبقى الصديقة الخائنة على هذا الحال:حتى يثقوا الأهل والفتاة المساكين بهذه الخائنة 
ثمّ تبدأ بتحول شيئا فشيئا حتى تتضيع رفيقة عمرها وتخلع هذا القناع لحالة مؤقتة حتى ترى لها فريسة أخرى ...
فهذه هي الخائنة تمشي على طريق الشياطين والظلام والضلال لم تبصر غيره .
وخيانة الفتاة لصديقاتها تكون بعدة أشكال:
الأول:وقوعها مع شلة فتيات ساقطات
الثاني:وقوعها _والعياذ بالله_مع شاب ساقط
الثالث:أن ترشدها للمواقع ساقطة في النت 
الرابع أن تعلق قلبها بشخصيات مخزية برجال ونساء 
الخامس:أن تفشي أسرارها 
السادس:أن تمشي مع رقيقتها بالنميمة فتولع النار بينهن
وأكثر وأكثر 
وشأن الخائنات شأن عظيم فعلينا الإبتعاد عنهن وعن مجالستهنّ كي لا يفسدوا أفكرنا ويضيعوننا فنغلط غلطة تذهب بها عمرنا
فحذاري حذاري من رفيقات السوء والبعد عنهم وعلى الأمهات الإنتباه أيضا على بناتهن وولات الأمور

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قصص مؤلمة جدا يرويها احد المشايخ وهي أهون من القصص الأخرى وعزمت على نقلها لما فيها من العبرة وأترككم مع القصّة
http://m3alah.net/vb/showthread.php?t=551

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

الوفاء للعلماء
ما أجمل الحديث إذا تكلمانا عن علمائنا ..وما أجمل سيرتهم المباركة 
على طالب العلم أن ينظر في سيرتهم وأن يتأمل بها يأخذ فوائدها يطبق أوصافهم فلا يكفي طالب علم بدون نظره إلى علماء أجلاء 
قال الإمام أبوحنيفه الحكايات عن العلماء ومحاسنهم أحب إلي بكثير من الفقه لأنها آداب القوم وأخلاقهم
ولو تكلمت عن العلماء لوجدت أناملي عاجزة عن التوقف فلا يملّ المرء عن ذكرهم .فنجعل هنا (كوني وفية مع العلماء )
والوفاء للعلماء يكون:
1_الدعاء لهم من كان على قيد الحياة وترحم من كان قد رحل إلى الجنان "
فهم بحق يستحقون الدعاء فكم تعبوا من اجلنا وحاولوا أن يتعلّم العلم كل الناس
ومنهم من تأذى لدعوته وأمره بالمعروف ونهيه عن المنكر .ولكلمة حق قالها
فهم:يقولون الحق لا يخشون أحدا, لهم كلمتهم في كل المجالات والحالات فأحسن كلام قيل عن الثورة سورية كلامهم وكانت كلماتهم أحسن من كلام الحكّام .لو سئلنا السوريين ما كان أحسن كلامٍ سمعتوه عن ثورتكم لقالوا المشايخ..
كلامهم نرى به أثر الصدق وطيب القلب يضعون كل كلمة في محلّها .. 
بعد هذا ألا يستحقون الدعاء بأن يطيل الله في أعمارهم وأن يوفقهم في سبيلهم 
2_ الطاعة لهم"
وهذا مهم جدا فنستشيرهم في أمورنا نأخذ رأيهم نرى ما ينصحون وما ينهون فهم لهم تجربة أكثر منا 
فرأيهم الصائب دائما وهم من الذين يسعون في الأرض صلاحا
3_نقدرهم ونحترمهم: تقدير العالم واحترامه واجب على كل طالب علم ولكن نرى الآن أن العالم يحترم الطالب ويقدره أكثر ما يحترم الطالب معلمه 
والعلماء قد أوجبوا الاحترام لهم بتواضعهم العظيم مع الناس فكان الشيخ العلامة ابن جبرين_رحمه الله_يقبّل رأس كل من يقبله من العامة وغيرهم فماذا أكثر من هذا؟؟
ونرى بعض التجار ورجال الأعمال الذين لا يعرفون في الدين شيئا قد رفعوا أنفسهم حتى أنهم لا يتكلمون إلا من مثلهم والناس يركضون ورائهم وهم لا يستحقون الجلوس بمجالسهم بعكس العلماء الذي يعطيك كل الأهمية وكأنك ابنه
4_الدفاع عنهم:والآن نرى الحاقدين قد تكلموا وأذوْ علمائنا فالواجب ممن يحبّ العلماء أن يدافع عنهم ولا يسمح لأحد أن يتجرأ بالكلام عنهم 
وأخيرا
عن عون بن عبدالله ، قال : قلت لعمر بن عبدالعزيز : يُقال :
" أن استطعت أن تكون عالماً فكن عالماً ، وإن لم تكن عالماً فكن متعلماً ، وإن لم تكن متعلماً فأحبهم ، فإن لم تحبهم فلا تبغضهم " .
فقال عمر : سبحان الله ! لقد جعل الله له مخرجاً .

كان أحد السلف يقول: "إذا سمعت الحكمة والفائدة من رجل؛ بقيت له عبدًا ما حييت".
من أعظم الوفاء: الدعاء للعالم، وهو الذي يرجوه العالم من تدريسه، ومن دعوته، لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال : إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث، صدقة جارية، أو علم يُنتفع به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له»، وهو ينظر لتلاميذه كأنهم أبناء له، فيرجو منهم أن يدعون له.
يقول الإمام أبو حنيفة : "والله إني لأدعو لحمَّاد مع أبويَّ"، فقال أبو يوسف -تليمذ أبي حنيفة : "والله إني لأدعو لأبي حنيفة مع أبويَّ"، وكما تدين تُدان.

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

قرأته فأعجبني 

- قال الأحنف: (لا صديق لملولٍ، ولا وفاء لكذوبٍ، ولا راحة لحسودٍ، ولا مروءة لبخيلٍ، ولا سؤدد لسيئ الخلق) .
- وقيل لبعض الحكماء: (بأي شيء يعرف وفاء الرجل دون تجربة واختبار؟ قال بحنينه إلى أوطانه، وتلهفه على ما مضى من زمانه)
- وعن الأصمعي قال: (إذا أردت أن تعرف وفاء الرجل ووفاء عهده؟! فانظر إلى حنينه إلى أوطانه، وتشوقه إلى إخوانه، وبكائه على ما مضى من زمانه) .
- وقال ابن مفلح: (كان يقال كما يتوخى للوديعة أهل الأمانة والثقة، كذلك ينبغي أن يتوخى بالمعروف أهل الوفاء والشكر) .
- وقال الحريري: (تعامل القرن الأول فيما بينهم بالدين زمانًا طويلًا حتى رق الدين، ثم تعامل القرن الثاني بالوفاء حتى ذهب الوفاء، ثم تعامل القرن الثالث بالمروءة حتى ذهبت المروءة، ثم تعامل القرن الرابع بالحياء حتى ذهب الحياء، ثم صار الناس يتعاملون بالرغبة والرهبة) .
- وقال بعض الحكماء: (من لم يف للإخوان، كان مغموز النسب) .
- وقال ابن حزم: (الوفاء مركب من العدل، والجود، والنجدة؛ لأن الوفي رأى من الجور أن لا يقارض من وثق به، أو من أحسن إليه؛ فعدل في ذلك، ورأى أن يسمح بعاجل يقتضيه له عدم الوفاء من الحظ؛ فجاد في ذلك، ورأى أن يتجلد لما يتوقع من عاقبة الوفاء؛ فشجع في ذلك) .
-
-
- (وقالت الحكماء: لا شيءَ أضيع من مَوَدَةِ من لا وَفاء له: واصطناع مَن لا شكر عِنده، والكريمُ يَوَد الكريم عن لُقْية واحدة، واللّئيم لا يَصِل أحداً إلا عن رَغْبة أو رَهْبة) .
- (وأوصت أعرابية ابناً لها فقالت: يا بني، اعلم أنه من اعتقد الوفاء والسخاء فقد استجاد الحلة بربطتها وسربالها، وإياك والنمائم فإنها تنبت السخائم، وتفرق بين المحبين، وتحسي أهلها الأمرين) .

قلت 
سبحان الله ما أعظم الوفاء عندهم! وكمْ أدرجوا تحته من صفاتٍ حِسَان!

----------

